# Anyone Testing Around 25th Nov



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey girls

I had two blastocysts transferred on 13th nov.............OTD 25th Nov...........what about you?

Sunbeam


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Sunbeam,

I had 2dt on Friday (12th) and my OTD is 26th November. I think this is by far the worst bit, I hope we can keep each other away from the pee sticks - I'm a shocker for testing early!   

Let's hope we both get lucky.     

Christine
xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ya Chrisjib

I know isnt the 2ww just the hardest.  Must admit im really bad too im a serial tester!!!!!!!!!!1     

I just have no patience!!!!!!!!!!!

I wish I had a crystal ball.....it would be so much easier!!!!!!!!  Lol!!!!!!


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

You haven't tested already have you?   

I was dreadful during my last tx and started testing after about 4 days, but then it really messed with my head so I'm going to really try to stay away this time. Saying that, I don't think for a minute I'll last til OTD - maybe a week?!

I like your crystal ball idea - it would save us a fortune!    

Let's keep strong and positive, and away from those sticks!       

Christine
x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

I had my ovitrelle shot on Sat 6th Nov and I tested on Tues to see if it was still in my system and it was cos it tested +ve very faintly and I tested on Friday and it was -ve.  Had et on Sat 13th and have to take a shot of pregnyl on Thurs 18th so I just wanted to see when the trigger would be out of my system.

I bled day 10 of my previous cycles so consultant is giving me an extra trigger to see if this helps.

So this means I have to wait at the very earliest till tues the 23rd.............hope I can last!!!!!!


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, my test day is also the 25th, I had 2 day 3 frozen embies transfered on the Thursday 11th   
I'm very good and didn't test till test day last time. I haven't had any trigger shots either time as both have been frozen cycles. 
Fingers tightly crossed for us all, and try to stay away from pee sticks too early.       

Any symptoms yet ladies? I haven't really had any??      
Ali x


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi all

my official test date is the 26th nov but that would be 16dp2dt which is a long time so will be doing it a tad sooner

we had ec last monday and have 2 2day embies on board

with my last 2 cycles ive been a serial tester but going to try to really hold on this time

good luck all xxx


nat


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Nat - I think we cycled together back in april/may on the cycle buddies thread (Spring chicks). Hope the 2ww is not driving you too crazy   
Ali x


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hiya yes we did xxx

seems much better this time not going as slow ive just been so busy

yes that cycle I had a chemical and then in June we had a fet and that was a BFN 

but this cycle am at a clinic I want to be at and the drugs have been the right from the start everything has been very smooth this cycle - the one in April we had so many hurdles to jump over it was very stressful.

saying that i have been an emotional wreck yesterday and today tears the lot I blame the cyclogest !!!!!! GRRRR

are you at the same clinic have you been doing anything different this time round ??

nat xxxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Good morning chrisjib, ali80 and nat4353,

Great to see we are all in this together.....Im just having a lazy day today trying to relax as much as possible!!!!!!!

Im having crampy feelings down below but think this must be due to the cyclogest.  My boobs are definetly bigger and sore but again I attribute this to the cyclogest.

Im so excited have a good feeling this time!!!!!!!  Hope we will have lots of BFP's on the 25th and 26th!!!!!!!!!  Sending you all some babydust


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all
Sunbeam - Loving the pma, I wish I had some symptoms to chat about but I feel perfectly normal, nothing going on at all??    Not sure if's good or not. Last fet cycle I had some twinges and felt bloated and got a bfn, so i'm hoping that no signs are a good sign??   

Nat - I'm at the same clinic as my previous tx, and on the same drugs. Last 2 cycles have been fet, so lots less stressful. Good that you have a good feeling with your new clinic and great that you are keeping busy so time won't drag. I've just had lunch in town and done some light shopping with my mom, so trying to keep busy. Any symptoms/twinges etc yet?

Chrisgib - HI, how's your 2ww going? Hope you aren't thinking of testing yet?   Are you at work or keeping busy at home?

Fingers crossed for us all
Ali x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

This is feeling really positive - I hope we all manage to survive the 2ww without going too mad, but above all, mad or not, I hope we all get BFP's.    

I'm having a really busy day, but a good one. I'm not having any symptoms yet though, apart from occasional pains in the ovary area - but I don't think I did last time either until nearer the end. 

Nat - I can really relate to your emotional state though - I managed to blub my way all through ET - couldn't even blame the cyclogest then! I felt so stupid, and the nurse was lovely to me which just made me blub more.  Also, if you had ET on Wednesday, my clinic would have given you an OTD of 24th if that helps shorten the agony!!

It does appear that most of us are serial early testers - can we really wait til OTD?   

Christine
xx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I had 2 blasts transferred on 14th - test date 24th, 2nd IVF, everything crossed & double crossed - no pennies to try again!

knicker checking started already  

am i only one who worries cyclogest must poke/hurt the embies!?!!?


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Welcome Suki21 I used to think that but the embies are just fine!!!!

Will get chatting to ya later!!!


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I hope you don't mind my joining this thread, but I am also testing on 25th. I have had two blasts put in today and am just praying that this is finally going to be the one to work.  
I think it will be fab if we can all help each other get through the wait. I know in my previous cyles I have almost driven myself mad with worry, temperature testing, prodding boobs, internet trawling and symptom spotting! I have always managed to resist testing before official date, but that's because I always have very specific symptoms of AF coming and so I have always known previous cycles haven't worked before I tested. 
Good luck to everyone on their  ,
Windward x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome Windward

Its so hard not to get stressed out with worry.  But we will all stick together and get eachother through til out OTD's..........I just love FF's dont know what I would have done without it over the years!!!!

Hi to all


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi

I'm testing on the 24th.  Had 2 transfered on day 4.  This is our 5th IVF/ICSI so hoping that this will be our time.


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

HI to Suki, Windward and Musicmaker   
Good to see there are a few of us suffering the 2ww together. I just wish I could think of something else, it's driving me crackers, just keep wondering if it's good news or not!     
  to us all.

I'm off to 'take' my cyclogest! Anyone else on it? There has got to be better ways of getting the drug/hormone into our bodies??     
Night ladies
Ali x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all
I'm testing on 23rd. I had FET on 10th, 2 embryos put back which were day 3.  I'm also driving myself crazy (hence posting from my iPhone at 4.10am!!!!) First time I've got to this stage, no symptoms really, the odd stomach twinge but think that's the cyclogest (in agreement about finding a better way to take!)

Is everyone off work? I had 3 days off inc. day of ET. Seems to be keeping me busy!

Love & light xxxx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I thought I might get a decent nights sleep last night after the first time we have made it to ET with 2 blasties, but it was not to be! Michelle - i can totally sympathise with your early morning entry - I usually wake up around 4 or 5 o'clock  when I'm on the 2ww. It's crazy isn't it?! I've just resigned myself to not sleeping until test date  
Does anyone else find shopping channels at the crack of dawn strangely fascinating?  
Hope you are all doing well and keeping up a pma. I have a good feeling about this thread and am   for lots of   results next week.
Love,
Windward x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Windward - glad its not just me waking up at stupid o'clock.  I was watching Sixth Sense with Colin Fry - not great for the emotions either!!! lol

xxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Michelle.
Our dates are very similar, I had fet on the 11th and test on the 25th, hoping we all get to have an alcohol free Christmas    Sorry you are not sleeping well. On my last cycle I didn't sleep very much and even worried about rolling over onto my tum and squashing them!    This cycle I'm far more chilled and have been sleeping fine. Hope you get some sleep tonight.
I am off work for 1 week, go back on thursday    I work with children so worried about lifting etc, but no doubt they will take my mind off the rest of the 2ww!

Hope everyone is ok
Ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Ali and Michelle I totally agree surely someone could invent a pill we could take once a day.....probably TMI but I find them so messy also feel like throwing my nicks out as I find once I stand up it melts and seems to pore out of me....sorry for such a rude am post!!!!

Hve you tried drinking hot chocolate made with milk or ovaltine before bed....I know its really old fashioned but I think it helps!!!!

Ali I am also off I work in a stressful area and my GP gave me a sick line for two weeks.  My body is really enjoying the rest.  Have to say my DH was great from EC on Sat.  He really excelled himself into the wifey role.  He said last nite after dinner that he couldn't get over the organisation needed to run the house....meals/shopping etc....he is a great DH in the garden and would do some housework but never really cooks.  He made all since I had EC and it was good.  He went back to work today.  Think I will meet my mum as I haven't been out since Sat.....maybe go for lunch.

Girls I really do get that good vibe with this thread.....I dont know what I would do without my FF's!!!!


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome ladies. I'm at work and just not concentrating at all, sleep deprived. U make me laugh about the cyclogest though, the back entrance is better but always makes me go to the loo. Apparently the progrestrone is absorbed within 10 min so it's only the fat that's left that makes a mess (tmi!!)

Thanks for the advice re. Hot choc, will try that. 

I'm getting a good vibe too ladies, pma!!!
X


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

yes, the cyclogest...i tried at the back...never again, havent pooed since!! The front is the way to go for me but yes v messy, and if we all get BFPs then we need to carry on for first 3 months! I dont think it will make for very nice bedroom fun if you know what i mean!

anyone have any symtoms/signs yet? xx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I turn my back for 2 mins and there's stacks of posts and new people to catch up with!   

Michelle - hope the sleep improves. Fatigue makes everything seem hard. Night wakings are hard though when your mind is going ten to the dozen. I haven't found a solution to it though - maybe a notepad to write your worries down on?  Or just keep using the iphone and you can share your worries with us.   

Sunbeam - Hope you can manage to enjoy the time off work and fill it with lots of lovely socialising that's normally hard to fit in round work. 

Ali80 - Hopefully work will be a good distraction for the 2nd week.  Working with kids might help get the hormones working - or is that an old wives tale?  I've been cuddling lots of newborn babies (friends ones, not just random ones) so hope it works. 

Windward - Is your sleep getting any better?  Hope you're not spending a fortune on those quality products on the shopping channels!

Musicmaker - Love your name. Good luck, hope this is the one for you.   

Suki21 - How are you doing? Well done for getting blasts. Fingers crossed for you.   Yes, I'm at home with DD full time, I got made redundant whilst pregnant (  ).      re the cyclogest experiment.

Nat4353 - Are you Ok?  Are you still feeling emotional?   Hope it's a good sign.   

I'm feeling a bit of a fraud, no symptoms, sleeping fine, feel happy and positive - shouldn't complain I know. i think last time I had really heavy tender boobs, but maybe that treat will kick in next week. I've just been for acupuncture so feeling quite chilled now, or that maybe the effect of the box of maltesers that are keeping me company.

We're half way through the first week - not long to go now, and I've still not tested, which is a major achievement for me.   

Apologies if I've missed anyone. I've never done a post with personals in before, it's tricky keeping up with everyone. Today was one of those rare days when my thoughts aren't all me me me!   

Lost of positive vibes to you all.


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi girls 

just a quick one 

im feeling much better now, not feeling very positive but have no urge to test at all this time round  early well not yet suppose im only 8dpo but come 11 days i might be thinking differently

im feeling well and good sore full boobs never had that before on either BFP or BFN no niggles or pains 

went to gp and got progesterone levels checked as after last chemical need to rule this out but I'm sure am ok just enjoy bugging the doctors , im very lucky our gp is very nice 

will do personals later

nat xxxx


----------



## lianb (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all!
I had ET on Saturday 13th, so test day is 27th !!
I've never known time go so slowly!!!
is anyone else convinced every little twinge is a bad sign 
It's driving me insane !!  

Li x


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

This 2WW drives me up the wall.  I've been signed off until the test day.  My 1st cycle I went back to work 1 day after ET and struggled.  2nd time I took an extra 5 days off but the last ones I was signed off until I'd tested.  Found it less stressful but so boring.  I can convince myself that every twinge is a sign or sympton for positive or negative.  This time I am also taking clexatine, predisonolye and asprin alongside the cyclogyst.  Hopefully it might make a difference.


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Ladies end of NOVEMBER 2010:

Michelle - 2 day 3 on 10/11/10 - OTD: 23/11/10  
Musicmaker - 2 day four on?? - OTD: 24/11/10  
Suki21 - 2 Blasts on 14/11/10 - OTD: 24/11/10  
Ali80 - 2 day 3 on 11/11/10 - OTD: 25/11/10  
Sunbeam - 2 Blasts on 13/11/10 - OTD: 25/11/10  
Chrisgib - 2 on 12/11/10 - OTD: 26/11/10  
Windward - 2 Blasts on 15/11/10 - OTD: 25/11/10  
Nat4353 - 2 day 2 on 08/11/10 - OTD: 26/11/10 
Lianb - 2 on 13/11 - OTD: 27/11/10  
 I'm really sad and must have way too much time on my hands, but I put the above together so we keep track of when our test dates are to save us going back through posts!
             for


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Good evening all

Hope the other post was useful with the dates etc.  

Couple of quick questions:
1) I’ve read on some posts (not this thread) abbreviations like – 8DPO / 6dp5dt … and I get that it links to test dates but really can’t relate it specifically – can anyone help   ?  I’m a dingbat I know !! 
2) what is view on having   during 2ww?  I’ve read on my handout sheet from hospital that its fine but have read on some posts on FF that you shouldn’t? 

Ali – we have got v.similar dates haven’t we.  How were you over the weekend about it all?  I was a bit emotional to be honest, really down which is unlike me but feel tons better today so not sure if it was meds playing tricks on me   

Chrisgib – I have slept really well to be honest, last week in particular, especially with the thawing / waiting game being quite stressful.  But I had acupuncture 3 times last week (Sat, Tue before ET and thurs after ET) and felt so relaxed.  I have a got a stinking cold that has come out last night / today so I think that’s the main reason for not sleeping but once I was away my mind then starts whizzing  ! I will take your advice about writing things down

Suki – symptoms today have been a few more twinges down below but not AF type pain / discomfort and on/off within seconds.  Boobs are normal too.  I have however (TMI beware) had quite a bit of clear discharge   .  I’m doing pessaries via back entrance so not them, but its clear, almost water type substance.  Don’t know, could be yet another side effect of meds that I keep reading about! 

Lian – welcome.  I think we are all driving ourselves     !  Are you working during 2ww?  I am, so trying to keep busy. 

Musicmaker – welcome!  Nice to have the 2ww off work but I think I’d drive myself more crazy at home with time to think!  I had a couple of days off after ET but went back on Monday and quite pleased to be back to be honest.

AFM – like I say, have a horrible cold which I can't take anything for (just in case) but my mind has been on trying to concentrate at work (with a cold, runny nose, sore throat etc) rather than other things which has been good in a strange kinda way.  

One week today I can test! Excited but v nervous too!  Got quite a bit planned over next few days: mum’s bday on Thursday, going to visit friends in Wales on Saturday for the night and going to watch Harry Potter on Sunday night.  That will certainly keep me busy for the next few days!

 for us all ladies 

Love and Light xxxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hiya ill help you 

8dpo is 8 days past ovulation ( in our case 8 days past egg collection EC) think thats right 

6dp5dt is 6days past a 5 day (blasts) transfere so it means your embies are 11 days old

or you may have  10dp2dt it been 10 days since we had our embies  that were 2 days old put back ! so altogether our embies are 12 days old 

hope this makes sense and if not im sure ive explained it in a long winded way as i do everything hehe


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks nat, u explained it so well xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Girls

Michelle just love the fertility friends list.....since there are so many of us on here now its great so we can keep track!!!! thank you!!!!  Michelle I went to town today just to get out of the house and went for lunch with my mum and round a few shops....nothing too mad. The thing is my throat is all red and inflammed and my left ear is aching.  I think cos I stayed in the house for so long and then went out on such a windy day (it was here) I have made myself sick.  Sorry to be so me me but did you take paracetamol or anything?  Cant belive this is happening!!!!

Welcome Lian lots of us on here now for support!!!!


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Sunbeam.  My cold started as a really bad sore throat over the weekend and then that linked to ears and nose on monday and monday night came out as a cold.  I've been sipping lemon and honey for the lasst 4 days and not taken anything else.  Had a little trip to boots yesterday and spoke to pharmarcist telling her I 'may' be pregnant as I'd had IVF and she said there is no flu remedies that you can take as a lot of them contain caffine / coodamol / paracetomol.  We even looked at the label on the vics rub and that said seek advice from GP if pregnant. 

As such, I've just not risked it and I'm plodding through the cold.  Went to bed early last night and slept through til 5.30 so I don't feel as tired today. 

I'm having a few more symptoms though - soreish and bigger (.Y.) pains in belly behind naval (but not AF pains) and bloated belly
xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi ladies. Hope you're all hanging in there, 1 week down (almost for me) 1 week to go!   

Michelle - Thanks for the list, easier for us to keep track now! Hope you are not feeling too rough with your cold    As for    we're not while on the 2ww, although the nurse said it was fine   


Sunbeam - Hope you are not too rough either, it's typical to be ill now!    My mom swears by honey and lemon in hot water.   

Nat - Did you get a progesterone check? My symptoms are different this cycle too. We just wont know till otd I suppose!    Hope you are feeling more positive and not so emotional now.   

Musicmaker - Hope you are not driving yourself too crazy, Symptoms are driving me mad too, I have had twinges low down in my tummy and (.Y.) are sore like normal af is coming?? It's so hard to know what they mean.   

Lian - HI, wlecome to our lucky thread   Not long to go now, we're all about half way.   

Chrisgib - Well done for not testing yet!    Hope you're right about being around children, I'll be hugging them all tomorrow now!     You're not a fraud for feeling good and positive, hope it rubs off on us all.

Suki - Hope the cyclogest is not giving you problems still. I alternate front and back door, so i can still go to the loo!    The only symptoms i have is a few twinges in my tummy, and one of my (.Y.)'s is tender (always get that before af). How about you?

Windward - Great to see you have some positive pma, are you sleeping any better now?   

Afm - I am going to go and listen to my hypnotherapy cd. Last night I had a row with my FIL, he's so mean he made me cry! And just dropped off dh at work and had some road rage with another woman! Lots of swerving and flashing lights, then finger gestures at each other!! Nice hey! Think I need to chill out.
Like I said, I have only had a few twinges the last day or so, so not sure what's going on at all??       
Back later
Ali x


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Wow you lot are fantastic! Amazing individual posts and support given - what a brilliant thread!

Michelle - thank you so much for the list - it really makes it easy to see who will be doing what next week, hope you will feel better with your cold soon.

Ali - your road rage story cracked me up - nobody should mess with an ivf 2ww woman!

Everyone else - lets keep up this wonderful pma and I'm sending everyone lots of     

AFM - I am still waking up at an ungodly hour. Last night I had terrible windy cramps through the night and had a very crampy and loose bowel movement this morning. Sorry if tmi! I felt quite poorly so went back to bed and slept until 10.30 - heaven. The tummy seems to have settled down a bit, but am still very windy. I'm guessing it's the cyclogest. I have no symptoms whatsoever. I keep prodding my boobs to see if they are getting sore, but of course they aren't - I'm sure I'm going to bruise them into soreness soon! 


Wishing you all a calm and relaxed day and sending everyone lots of     

Take care,
Windward xx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone - 

I think its the time of year all you ladies with colds - everyone i know seems to be sneezing & snivelling

Hope your all OK - just popping in to report absolutely no symptoms still... zero..zilch...not sure if thats good or bad but hey ho...

xxx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Zulu I think im creating bloody symptoms! The bloated belly is there but seems more related to bowel movement so has gone down today and my boobies are fine now?! I don't know what to make of it!

Windward- stop prodding ur boobies u will make them sore! Ur post made me chuckle!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey girls

Ali and Michelle thanks for advice re:honey and lemon....going to go get some in a while.

Got myself in an awful state earlier.  I started googling and convinced myself I had immune rejection issues as this is my 4th ICSI.  Google should be banned at times!!!! Rang embryologist and she said its probably a simple cold and not to worry....she was so nice.  Think I am just feeling sorry for myself!

While I was typing this message a glass hand bag ornament I had on my kitchen window blew off the window sill and smashed into about  a thousand pieces just had to go to sweep it up.....copuld my day get worse!!!!  Cant wait to go to bed to start a new day tomorrow...lol!

Thanks for all girls.....hows all with you?


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Girls mean't to say I saw a great thread on here....the effects of cyclogest....good reading!!!!


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi all
Another one to join the list on the 2ww!
I had 2 blasties transferred on 13th and am trying to stay positive! 

Your stories have encouraged me to join FF. And found your stories of the impact of cyclogest reassuring (having suffered both ways in the past!). Although i don't share the general temptation to test early - I dread it! I am surviving on relaxation CD's, lots of cooking and a little work to distract the mind!

Lots of positive vibes for everyone and for next week! xxx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome happyheart nice to know our thread
Inspired u to join ff - I was just like u until a month ago, would read posts but wouldn't join in but have found them really supportive.

What is ur official test day (otd) ps the abbreviations are pants, I can't get used to them!! There is a link on the welcome page which I've got printed out to refer to xxx


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi All,


Thought I would join you all.  I had 2, day 3 Embies put back on Thursday 11/11/10.  OTD is 24/11/10 although I am planning on doing my first test on Saturday (9dp3dt), I am struggling to keep away from the pee sticks!!


This is my first IVF although have had 5 failed IUI's.  Since yesterday I have had brownish spotting so we are really praying that this is implantation bleeding, but don't want to get my hopes up. 


Hope you are all going ok and not going to mental!!!


B x


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

Michelle - my embies were transfered on 13/11.

Proud of myself today - gave myself the clexadone injection (usuallydh does it but he is away).  Obviosly beginning to take effect looking at the bruises that are now developing!

Usually I've imagined so many symptons by this day that I'm going nuts.  This time I'm trying not to think about it, at least not yet.  Keep falling asleep and feel a bit crampy and bloated but know that is probably the cyclogyst.  Anyway, half way there.  Tempted to leave the testing until the weekend so if its not good news then I don't have to deal with that at work too (I'm a teacher).  Don't know if I'd had the will power to wait that long knowing that the clinic said I could test on Weds.  My other cycles, the other clinic told me to test 2 weeks from ET, this one 2 weeks from EC.  Just wondering if it makes a difference.


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

music maker - my first clinic where i got my bfp did bloods on 14dpec i tested that afternoon too and got the quickest bright blue line ever on a tesco own, but saying that some people do get bfn on 14 and turns to bfp are u using hpt or do they do bloods. 

im thinking of testing on monday ill be 14dpec but feel very scared this time so might just wait !!!! 

bat-  hello and welcome xxx lets hope that the bleeding is implantation keep thinking possitive, sorry to hear about all ur BFN pray this is the one for you, last 2 cycles i tested early from about 11dpo but going to be strong it does bring so much more stress ( did when i had the chemical) but i suppose also prepares you if its not to be xxxxx

michelle - hehe yeah that list will come in handy it takes a while to know what your talking about its like a whole new language lol

happy heart - hello and welcome i feel petrified to test this time round would rather live in my bubble of thinking maybe i am xx

As for me got progesterone level results back  no action is needed its 245 ill have to google to double check but i feel a bit more relived that that prob wasn't the reason for my last chemical.

had a busy day and been quite stressful had new carpet laid its the wrong colour and being told we have to allow for slight differences its not lighter or darker of the shade we wanted its more brown than gray but my stress levels have been pushed and am worrying that Ive not been able to relax / rest at all

feel better now though 

natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

welcome BaT amd Happyheart......we have a lovely wee thread going here!!!!

BaT that sounds like implantation bleeding to me....yippee!!!!

Nat4353 thats a shame about the carpet, would they not change it?  At the end of the day if its not what you ordered its not your fault.....but now what you mean that you dont want to get stressed about it.  Just think you can change it in 2-3 years, just imagine that new baby of yours up toddling about with bottles of milk and juice....good will come of it!!!!

Hi to all!!!!!


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

hi everyone
How are you all doing? Hanging on and not testing I hope!   
I went back to work today, it was fine but i'm shattered after relaxing so much for the last week. I've had a few twinges again today and a really sharp shooting pain this morning in my ovary area??       
Any other symptoms going about??   
Ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Ali

Hope you get a good evenings rest after work....i dread going back....I could get used to this!!!!

Ali your twinges sound good like the wee embies are snuggling in!!!!

AFM still feeling flu=like just hope all is ok not as positive as I have been!

Hi to all!


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope you are all coping OK. We're nearly at the weekend!

I'm only 6dp2dt but I I caved in and tested - negative of course as expected but I'm strangely still feeling really positive. I've had loads of tummy twinges so I'm convinced something is going on - but could just be the cyclogest. At least when I get my positive one I'll know it's not the drugs!     

Still a week to go though til my OTD, plenty of time for more tests! (Did I mention I had 50 in the drawer, just cheap amazon ones, so I've got to use them!)   

This thread is great - it's great reading and huge support.

Christine
xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Chrisjib you do make me laugh.....50 tests and I thought I had too may with 10!!!!!

Dont worry, way to early to test....I know that feeling of just having to test!!!!  Well I took my other HCG shot this morning so any test I do will be falsely positive....I will test early though....maybe Tues!

Its quiet on here today hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I didn't manage to get on line yesterday, as I had organised a jam packed day and evening to try and keep my mind of the 2ww. I really missed not getting my ff fix though!
It sounds like everyone is keeping fairly sane which is good. Christine - you cracked me up with your 50 tests! Your 10 tests seem positive puny now sunbeam lol! 
I still have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever. You'll be glad to know that I have reduced the amount of boob prodding, but I still can't resist the odd furtive grope - sad isn't it? anyone getting any symptoms yet?
Well ladies - it's not too long now until our first otd. Once the weekend is over it will all really get going. I think we have our first one on tues 23rd don't we?  
Lets hope there is lots of joy next week     
Windward x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Windward you are a scream.....you and those boobies of yours!!!! Mine are a bit more fuller and twingy today but I think that is just the Hcg shot I took yesterday.....Did a test to check it was in my system and of course it was positive, which is to be expected lets just hope it never goes away!!!!

Windward great to hear you are feeling great and with no symptoms......by reading other posts this sounds good!!!!

I am just going to have another lovely, lazy day what about you?

No not long til the 23rd, it will not be long coming round!!!!

Sunbeam


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everyone!

chrisgib - I have visions of you buried under a pile of pregnancy tests - what must your hubby think!
winward - don't worry about the boobs - i had natural pfp in 2004 (DS) and my boobs didn't get sore or even go up a bloody bra size the whole 9 months!
sunbeam - hope your feeling better - try some lemon & honey and and some carcrash TV - usually helps x

Ive resisted testing so far - i bought 2 tests yesterday and played a staring game with them last night - eventually dragged myself away, same again this morning, actually took a stick out this morn and was sideeyeing so much was nearly late for work! I'm almost too scared to test encase its negative arrhhhhhhhhhh!!!
I'm now 10days past a day 5 transfer, do you think i should test? pleeeeeese tell me what to do!!!xxxxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Suki - you've done brilliantly not to test yet. No point asking me for advice though - I'd have tested ages ago!!  Your OTD is the 24th? - Hmmm - tricky one.  I have to say though, once you do start testing, unless you get an instant positive - it really plays with your head.

Funny you mention my DH - normally he doesn't really notice, but this time he saw me carrying the bag of tests in to the bathroom - so I've had to do covert testing since!  I'll tell him once it's positive.    
I generally feel I have to be prepared for the answer good or bad, before sharing it with him - I know that sounds awful, but he has a huge tendency to just say the wrong thing. To be honest if it's negative, whatever he said would be wrong, poor chap.   

Back to you Suki - really don't know what you should do. In some ways it's lovely living in this little bubble of hope.

Sunbeam - hope you're enjoying your lazy day. Nice to see what a positive test looks like, even if just drug induced, for now. Are you going to keep testing to see when the drugs wear off, or will it just be overtaken by natural HCG?    

Christine
xx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks christine - yes your right the 'might be pregnant bubble' is almost too comfy to risk bursting! sooooooo hard!

still no symptoms, sleeping well, eating well, weeing well, still not pooing very well after the sodding try the back cyclogest idea! neverrrrrrrr again

xxxxxxx


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone

It's great reading all your posts and realising that I'm not the only one going nuts.  I am afraid I've never been tempted to test early - I think I too enjoy the could be pregnant bubble and put off the the moment when its been a no.

Not feeling too positive today.  I've had stomach cramps for the last few days and this morning started bleeding so I'm not holding out much hope.  This has never happened to me on the other 4 cycles.  I was warned though that the clexodane could cause bleeding but this feels like pre period to me.   I suppose though its not over until testing next week so until then I'll stay hopeful.


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi All
Loving being part of a group of people going through the same thing at the same time. I chose not to tell anyone this time as i get sick of all the constant questions!

I think my OTD will be next Tuesday (14 days after egg collection). Fingers crossed ! Otherwise i will be heading out for a large strong coffee...

Hoping everyone has a funfilled weekend, full of treats to keep the positive vibes going.
xxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi all

glad everyone is well.

happy heart - not long to go im thinking of testing tue ill be 15 days past ec although otd is fri thats 18days pat ec !!!never had to wait that long, Ive booked an appointment with my GP and if we are lucky enough to get a BFP then will get bloods done too that day and 2 days later.


suki 21 im rather sure that by now you would get a pretty actuate result but testing early never helps it has always been more stressful as if you get a negative your still in hope of a positive and if its positive you test everyday to make sure its still there and then you question how dark the line is ect ect try and wait enjoy being pupo xxxxx 


afm - im exhausted today !!!!!!! ellie at nursery so maybe because i can be, but im usually a busy person whizzing about everywhere but im so tired and just dont want to do anything thing ( could be a good sign who knows)  im 11dpo now last fresh cycle i tested today and got a positive ( but it was chemical) so am being very good and not testing - although Dh would if it was up 2 him hes very impatient hehe

I know im not going to wait to otd but thats only because my clinic have almost a 3ww but not sure when

my intentions of getting lots of house work things done are slowly going out the window and im just enjoying the peace and quite 

hope you all have a good day and keep those pee sticks away 

hi everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

*Ladies end of NOVEMBER 2010:*
• Michelle - 2 day 3 on 10/11/10 - OTD: 23/11/10  
• Happyheart - 2 Blasts on 13/11 - OTD 23/11/10  
• Musicmaker - 2 day four on 13/11 - OTD: 24/11/10  
• Suki21 - 2 Blasts on 14/11/10 - OTD: 24/11/10  
• BaT - 2 day 3 on 11/11/10 - OTD: 24/11/10  
• Ali80 - 2 day 3 on 11/11/10 - OTD: 25/11/10  
• Sunbeam - 2 Blasts on 13/11/10 - OTD: 25/11/10  
• Windward - 2 Blasts on 15/11/10 - OTD: 25/11/10  
• Chrisgib - 2 on 12/11/10 - OTD: 26/11/10  
• Nat4353 - 2 day 2 on 08/11/10 - OTD: 26/11/10  
• Lianb - 2 on 13/11 - OTD: 27/11/10 

                        

 ​


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Evening all – sorry haven’t been on today but the thread looks v busy so I’ve updated our little list (I love lists   !!)

I too am pleased this 2ww isn’t just driving me insane!  A colleague of mine said to me today I don’t know how you do it, you seem so calm… I was like, OMG I’m mess!  Mind is going 110mph    

Suki – well done for not testing so far   .  I hadn’t been tempted at all, until today…. But I haven’t brought one as I really want to hold out until Tuesday.  No symptoms isn’t a bad thing hun, so don’t worry   

Christine – bless you about your DH, reminds me of mine.  He is good in so many ways but literally as I started typing this post he’s moaning that my typing is “too loud”!! Do one mr, I’ve been at work all week, just ironed his shirt and put 2 washloads on and you say I’m typing too   loudly!  Typical, bring it on dude, don't mess with a 2ww lady full of hormones   

Musicmaker – sorry to hear you’re not feeling positive, sending big hugs    .  The bleeding may be just implantation bleeding hun, I know it is easy to say, but don’t feel too disheartened   

Happyheart – your OTD is the same day as me, Tuesday   !  How are you feeling about it?  I am in complete agreement about the large coffee if it is bad news; I’ll be following that with a trip to the off license for a bottle of wine!!  Hopefully we will not need to result to this!   

Nat – very organised to book your GP appointment on OTD day.  I’ve just got to phone the clinic on the day and if it is positive they will book in a scan at around the 6 week mark.  Bless you for being tired; I’ve been exhausted too, but I’m not complaining if it is a potential side affect of being pregnant   !!

Windward – glad you have reduced amount of boob poking   !  Again, having no symptoms isn’t a bad thing   !

AFM –  windward asked who was having symptoms and I now seem to be having a few: heavy feeling in my lower stomach (not AF discomfort though); watery discharge (sorry TMI to follow) but like a clear/creamy kind with no smell or anything (almost feels like I wet myself every couple of hours but there isn’t that much there)   ; nausea this morning which came on quite suddenly along with my belly feeling funny then passed and then I've had a weird taste in my mouth (kind of mental taste)     .  I didn’t think much of any of these until today and speaking with my aunty and she seemed to think they were good signs.  I’m just not so sure, I would love to think so but the drugs that we are taking are bound to have an affect on our bodies and play all sorts of tricks!    

So, I’m away in Wales from 11am tomorrow until Sun afternoon visiting some friends of ours – hopefully a good distraction.  I’m also going to see Harry Potter on Sunday night for my mum’s birthday (again another distraction); work on Monday and then TEST DAY    !!! Arrhhh!  I think I’m the first with Happyheart unless you ladies get testing too early       Pee Stick police will be watching!

Love and light (and thanks for the support again   )
xxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Michelle - I assume you mean a 'metal' taste in your mouth, or did you really mean 'mental'?!  That's a classic sign - you must go and test right away!!! You can't possibly wait until Tuesday. Or rather I can't, on your behalf.   

Not sure whether to say this bit as conscious that reading about other people's kids is painful - but this is really about DH, However stop reading here if you prefer not to.            As for DH's saying the wrong thing - classic again tonight - DD has not been well today, I was putting her PJ's on tonight and she threw up all over me, DH came in and said I shouldn't have my shoes on the bed.....  I was speechless (and furious)!      Maybe this is his way of stressing about the 2ww - I say hopefully.

Has anyone secretly been reading the twins thread?  I know it's highly unlikely in my case (too old) but that's my other guilty pleasure. I know the reality of twins would be tough and all the risks etc but I can't help but be fascinated by the possibility.

Sorry - no personals from me today - I'm shattered and need to go to bed.

Sleep well everyone.

Christine
xxx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL christine - I did indeed mean metal!! Sorry that was funny! Your DP is the same as mine!! lol


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi All,


Sorry not good at posting personals but I have really been enjoying reading this thread!!!!  


I can't believe the number of PG tests some people have!! It really cracked me up especially when I felt guilty buying 2 the other day as I already had 2 at home.  


I am going to be naughty and test tomorrow (9dp3dt).  I know its early but I can't wait any longer.  When doing my IUI's I was known to test on day 10!! This 2WW has been driving me crazy and I want to know although I am also really scared its going to be a BFN. 


I have been having some symptoms but don't want to get my hopes up too much.  I also thought I had symptoms on my first IUI so don't want to think it is that situation all over again.  Saying that I did have three days (tuesday-thursday) of brownish spotting, which is hard to imagine!  I have been feeling tired the last couple of days but that could also be down to a very busy week at work!  On the plus side I haven't had any AF symptoms which I would normally have 4-5 days beforehand. 


Sending everyone    


B x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning girls

Michelle that metal taste in your mouth sounds really good!!!!  Enjoy wales and Harry Potter.....definitely sounds like you will have BFP on Tues....yippee!!!!

Music maker dont panic clexane is an anti-coagulant so it would make you more likely to bleed....stop fretting honey thats all it is!!!!

Suki im with christine I am a serial tester....well I tested this am and got another BFP but thats all down to the pregnyl I took on Thurs....feels so brilliant to see a BFP even though it is drug induced.

Christine how are getting on with those 50 tests? I have 2 down and 8 to go!!!!  Christine I so hope you get your dream for twinnies!!!!

Bat I definitely think you had implantation bleeding.....good luck for this am honey!!!!

Nat honey put your feet up and relax....they house will still be there in a few days....thats my motto!!!!

Happyheart I wish we had only told my mum but siblings know and DH knows and some of my colleagues....I know people mean well but sick of questions....have a friend who has been brill!!!  That sounds as if family aren't....they are!!!

Hey Windward how are you?

Hey Lian how things with you?

Ali how are you today....any buzz?

AFM today still feeling a little cold-like....just prayin my wee ebies aren't being rejected by me!!!!

Sunbeam


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I missed my ff fix yesterday, but I had a busy day and didn't manage to get on at all. Good to take my mind off things.
Michelle - thanks again for the updated list. I'm feeling positive for you with the metal taste!  
Sunbeam - I'm sure that your cold won't do anything for your little embies   Have you tested again today?
Everyone else - I hope that you are all feeling okay and are managing to keep a pma  
AFM - I don't need to prod my boobies any more as they have started to get quite sore in places. They aren't swollen yet as they would usually get pre-menstrually, so I am trying not to analyse this too much, but it's hard not to isnt it?   No other symptoms at all.
I have another busy, jam packed 3 days ahead of me, which will hopefully get me through until weds without too much nuttyness, but we'll have to wait and see won't we?!!!
Take care,
Windward x


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi All
There is so much going on in this thread, it is hard to keep up! 

Thanks Michelle for the updated list and timings. I wonder why there is such a difference with the OTD timings with different clinics? I have always been told 14 days after EC. Anyway this week is a huge week for us all and i just hope that it is a full house of positives! There are some encouraging symptoms being mentioned so fingers crossed. 

Bring on work tomorrow to keep my mind occupied! 

Keep calm, positive and lots of extra special luck xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

hi all


Windward you are so lucky keeping busy til wed....since I have been off work I realise how good it is to be at work.  I dwell constantly on every wee ache.


Happyheart know what you mean....all clinics do have different dates....mine is 14 days post et for day 3 embryos and 12 day post et for day 5's.


AFM still cant get totally rid of the cold.....from yesterday evening I have been having af cramps and dragging feelings down below, with a funny feeling in the tops of my legs before AF comes, it comes on and off....not totally panicking yet....my friends says thats how she felt for the first few weeks of her pregnancy....so heres hoping!!


hope everyones having a nice weekend!!!!


Sunbeam


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

HI all   
Hope everyone is ok, sorry for not posting much this weekend, I have been trying to get an assignment finished for tomorrow when I meet my tutor!   

Nothing going on here symptoms wise, I feel absolutly nothing!! I even thought about not bothering with the cyclogest and progynova as I think I already know the outcome??         Just not feeling it again this time!!    
Sorry to be on a downer, but I dont want to be devasted on thursday, so i'm preparing for the worst.

Anyone got any spare pma??   

 to you all.
Back tomorrow when I hopefully add something a bit more constructive or positive.  
Ali x


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone 

Hope you all had a good weekend.  Don't know about sympton spotting but the side effects of the drugs are getting tedious.  I've been getting horrible headaches, dizziness and a bit of blurred vision this time round.  Didn't have it on the last 4 cycles.  Last 4 cycles had sore (.)(.) but nothing this time.  Don't you just love cyclogest!

Haven't quite gone round the twist this time.  I'm sure this thread has helped.  I feel quite relaxed really.  I've stayed away from testing early.  Thank you Michelle and Sunbeam for your comments.  Although I don't feel as positivie as I did, I can put it down to the clexane I hope.  The bleeding has stopped now so its just a case of wait and see.

On a different note - did anyone else go and see Harry Potter this weekend........


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Looks like the home straight is going to be the toughest bit of all. Friday seems so far off, but logic tells me the week will go by in a flash.

Lots of      to everyone. 

I've had a stinking headache for 3 days now, trying to avoid tablets but think I'll give in tonight as I'm getting no sleep with it - but hopefully it's a good sign as all the hormones increase in our bodies. I've had lots of tummy twinges too - again hoping it's a good sign. 

I'm still doing lots of early tests but they're still negative   - don't think I'll stress until Wednesday about that though. Even then, until it's negative on Friday, i won't believe it.   

Hope everyone's had a good weekend - would love to hear about Harry Potter, is it worth seeing?

I'm looking forward to reading about all your BFP's this week.     

Christine
xx


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Evening Ladies,


Do you mind if I join.  I had ET of 1 3 day 6 cell embie transferred on Monday 15th Nov and my test date is Fri 28th.  I ve been not having too many symptoms till today when I have a sore tummy, low down and my lady bits (Soz tmi) are achy all of this happens when AF is coming, altho I am not due till Sat of next week.  Not been tempted to test early as had pregnyl injection on Wed so know that it will be a false positive plus dont really want to know to be honest as it is our last go and last time didnt get to test date as AF came early.


sending          and            to all.


Lornax


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Just a quicky as I read Ali's post and didn't want it to go unmissed

Ali - I really don't think you should stop treatment, just carry on with it and you never know the magic wand maybe being waved as I write. I've read so many posts on FF whereby women haven't felt anything or it was different to their last round of IVF (which was a BFP) and then they've ended up with a BFP too. Try not not to loose hope, not yet hunny. Will say a little prayer for you this evening xxx 
 
      ​
WELCOME LORNA - congrats on transfer. Read your signature, sounds like you have had a rough 18 months - hope DP is ok now? Fingers cross for test day   

AFM - just come back from cinema (Harry Potter is amazing - go and see it, it took my mind off embryos, BFN's and potential BFP's for 2 and a bit hours!!!). Still having same symptoms - taste in mouth isn't so much metal now but v strange and I almost feel dehydrated all of the time even though I'm drinking lots of water. Didn't have much nausea yesterday but had it quite bad this afternoon as well as a few AF pains which really scared me. But they've gone now so don't know what to make of it as it sounds positive but I can't get my hopes up yet can I? DP and I both just want Tuesday to be here right NOW!! Still haven't brought tests (which is good as it has prevented me from testing early) so will pick some up on my lunch break tomorrow)

Sorry for no more personals but have been thinking of you all this weekend (and telling my DP the wonderful stories such as boob prodding / cyclogest intake and 50 tests in the draw - it's made us smile so you are all keeping us both sane!)

xxxxx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all,
Hope you all had a good weekend - despite the 2ww difficulties!

Ali - I agree with Michelle - don't stop with your drugs, it's not over until you get a bfn and your af - sending you lots of  

Michelle - wow I'm feeling really positive for you and your symptoms - I'm amazed you've managed to resist testing early! I will be thinking of you testing tomorrow  

Happy heart - Good luck for tomorrows test - I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's a bfp 

Laura - welcome to the thread - hope it helps you as much as it has me  

Chris -  have some tablets please, my dh always ends up making his headaches much worse by resisting taking tablets and it's perfectly safe. Hope you feel better soon  

Everyone else - sorry for no more personals, it's getting quite a large thread now - am loving it! Sending you all lots of   and  

AFM - I am driving myself bonkers with symptom analysis (or lack of)! my boobies have been agony for a couple of days and now there's nothing again - so I need the boob prodding police again   when will I learn to just leave them alone? 

Lots of     
Windward x


----------



## lianb (Nov 10, 2010)

Now I know why you guys on this thread say don't test early ! 
I've just had a BFN on day 9pt3DT - (ET 13th nov)

I'm now devastated and just can't find a positive feeling at all to cling onto!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Lian

Please dont fret....WAY TOO EARLY!!!!  Retest in a few days!!!! You will not find many that test BFP 9dp3dt in FF's....even people get a BFN 13dp3dt and go on to get a BFP the next day so PMA girl!!!!

Sunbeam


----------



## lianb (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Sunbeam ... feel loads better.... just needed somone to have a stern (ish) word !! 

I'll just keep trying to stay positive.

   

There are some very brave people on these threads, it's really inspiring xxxxx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everyone - hows you all feeling? not long now till D DAY....big hugs & kisses to you all & fingers & toes crossed!

was v stupid (bang our heads together lian) and tested day 9 & got BFN....devestated...very nearly hit the wine! AF still hasnt arrived and i havent tested since so theres  a glimmer of hope!

xxxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi all

well not sure whats going on maybe if this was my first attempt id be happy but i think I know whats to come

used FR this morning about 3rd wee of day but had ate and drank nothing before doing test

it is a BFP but line is ever so faint again :/ ( wish i had tested earlier so I could see if it had been darker now) 

have had bloods done today at GP I remember at my old clinic they said they class anything over 90 a bfp on 14dpo - we did 2 FR test but from same urine sample and did get 2 faint lines !!!!!!

just wish in a way it was either a bright yes or nothing at all 

so there is defo hgc in my system but is it the lasts of what is leaving or is it going to get darker who knows

if this is a chemical again im rather sure that there are some immune issues ( and will have to think about going to london and getting sum tests done )

my progesterone levels came back at 245 no action needed and from the little research I did that seemed good for ivf ladies but didn't run the level past clinic.

dont know if I should ring clinic ( they will prob say its not test day and to hang on and re test !!!)



feel like crap with a tiny bit of hope but not much - and i know that people test on 14dpo and get a total BFN then at 16DPO get a nice bfp

im confused, peed off that nothing is straight forward or should i be happy that there is a line but i just feel i have been here b4 and with my bloody luck this is going to be a right flaming palarva 

tomorrow will tell more I suppose  but feel the same is happening like last time 



liam - hang on in there hunny like i said its not over till otd praying 4 u  

will let u know how I get on - any suggestions from anyone just don't know what to do 

natxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Nat - our posts were kind of crossing - have you tried a test with words instead of lines? It sounds like a BFP to me though, in my view any second line means BFP no matter how dark or light. I'll hold off on the big congratulations until you're sure - little one for now - congratulations!

Suki, Lian - As an experienced early tester - don't believe what the tests say - unless of course it's positive and you haven't had any recent drugs. You have to trust that the answer will change, and it hopefully will by test day. But whatever you tell yourself it does play with your head.

Logic would say don't test early - but for me personally, i need to get used to the possibility of a negative result to help me cope on test day. Not a strategy that suits everyone.

I got found out by DH last night.  He saw me sneaking a test in to the bathroom. I didn't even look at the result of it last night - but I did look this morning and there was a hint of a second line which got my hopes up. But the tests say you must read within 10 minutes not 10 hours. Did another test this morning and it was negative again. I'm just torturing myself! I hasten to add that my 50 tests only cost about £8 on Amazon - they're not proper clearblue ones - I'm saving those ones for test day. Otherwise I'd need a second mortgage. 

    for us all.

Christine
xx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok so one more reply before...as you are all on my mind, it is racing with so many thoughts! 

Christine - your 50 tests crack me up! I hope the hint of the second line comes through strong when you read a test within 10 mins!x (i have one test hidden deep in the wardrobe until tomorrow). Although i do have a huge stash of cheap Ovulation sticks from years ago!
Nat4353 - fingers crossed for you with your faint 2 lines too! sounds promising.
Suki21 and lianb - hold on and test again...way too early! stay positive x
Windward - I understand about the symtoms/lack of analysis...they can go either way so try not to think too much and don't bruise yourself with all the prodding!
Michelle - thinking of you tomorrow, but it sounds really positive so fingers crossed! xxx Glad Harry Potter did the trick.
Lorna71 - welcome and good luck for keeping calm and positive until Friday.
Musicmaker - sounds like you are doing well and keep treating yourself so you feel positive.
Ali - as the others said keep going, I know someone who gave up early went out drinking and then found out all was good (and had successful baby) so keep positive!
Sunbeam - hope you feel better and your cold goes away. My sister had period style pains early in her 1st pregnancy and had no issues at all so i think it must be hard to tell the difference with anything going on down there! At least i tell myself that!

Lots of DVD's tonight to keep occupied! We have friends staying tonight so i hope i am brave enough to test tomorrow. Feeling a few AF symptoms but keeping positive and hoping for the best !

lots of luck and  to all xxx


----------



## lianb (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the support !!

Nat, stay sane honey, got everything crossed for you!!

Suki21 ... I promise not to cheat again if you don't !!!  

Prayers and good luck to everyone


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies,


HPT's are a mine field, most of the ones you can buy on the internet are not sensitive enough to detect early pregnancy.  After 10hours lol they definately wouldnt stand the  test lol.  And they do go out of date so please be aware - the dates are important as when they expire the chemicals can bleed and cause false positives.


Stick to the clear blue ones or the early reponse ones - I have 10 cheapo's from Amazon but they are out of date so have just gone out into the bin without being used lol!!!!!


            to all xx


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Found this on a post and thot it was good as it shows why early testing doesnt do us any good at all other than stress us out and cause us lots of grief lol.


3 Day Transfer:

1dpt... Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt... Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt... Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt... Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood

9dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt... HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT  if it is a sensitive enough one!!!


Hope it helps


Lornaxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Evening girls

Michelle and Happyheart just wanted to wish ya all the luck in the world for the morning and im sending you lots of babydust         !!!!

Christine dont worry honey....try again in a day or 2.....it will be BFP....PMA!!!!

Lorna thanks for the table I think it is so helpful when trying to work out what is going on each day!!!

Nat BIG CONGRATULATIONS....... a line is a line honey!!!!!

Hi to everyone else 

Sunbeam xx


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Michelle and Happyheart - hope it's good news for you.  

As Sunbeam says a line is a lone so hopefully thats congratulations Nat.

And to everyone else - lots of PMA and babydust


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi ladies
Hope you are all holding up - Not long now         
Thankyou for all your lovely messages, especially michelle, happyheart and windward who were very encouraging and tried to get me some pma back, thanks again everyone. Dont know what I'd do without you all  

Chrisgib -  You got caught testing!!  the tests reveal a different result very soon!

Musicmaker - Hope those nasty symptoms have eased, keep going hun, not long to go now. 

Sunbeam - Hope you are ok, and the cold is gone. 

Lorna - Hi, haven't had chance to welcome you yet  That chart is great isn't it, i have it saved on my desktop, I'm always checking it 

Lian -    There is ages yet for you to go before anything shows on a test, keep going hun   

Nat - Looks like good news so far, i'll keep everything crossed for a darker line.   

Suki - You lot are so naughty     Cant believe you are all testing early!  Plenty of time for the result to change.   

Windward - Hope your (.Y.)'s are feeling ok after all the proding! I haven't had many symptoms either.    It's not over yet!!! 

BaT - Did you test early? Hope you're ok 

Michelle and Happyheart -
 
GOOD LUCK TOMORROW


I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow!                 

Afm - No symtoms still    , not long till thursday though so will know soon enough. Having trouble with the old cyclogest again, had the poops   so gone back to the front door    .
I had a tutorial with my tutor tonight and she said my work is not as good as she knows it can be, and that she wants the old ali back   Dont we all!! I told her that getting A's were not my priority anymore, and having a baby is all I truly want!
Rant over  
Take care everyone
Ali x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh my god ladies - It's BFP!!!!!!     
we tested last night about 6ish (I think I did well to wait 13dt!) and it was BFP then too, we were like little school kids! 
   

Let's start as we mean to go on this week! 
Love and light and all things bright! 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS MICHELLE!!
          

I knew you would get a bfp, I could just feel it!   
What a fantastic start to the thread! I logged on just to read any results news!   
Have a fab day!

Happyheart any news yet?       

Ali x


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Michelle - congratulations!    
I knew you were going to get a   Your symptoms were just so strong! lets hope it's the start of a very good run for all of us     

Happyheart - I'm   for you too,

Windward x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

I felt like I kinda knew over the weekend, the symptoms just got more and more and as soon as the nausea started on Sunday, I just knew - I felt different and felt pregnant.  I really hope this is the start to ALL of us having BFP's!            

Thanks for the support Ali and Windward - couldn't have got through the hellish 2ww without you!      

xxxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Fabulous news Michelle.   

Hope you enjoy every minute of your pregnancy - nausea and all!  

Christine
xxx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations michelle!
HI Girls....guess what...BFP this morn! whoo hooo faint line but there all the same (got daker over about 15 mins), thats better than thursdays completley blank 

Congratulations michelle!

im going to buy a digital one later just to double check!

So theres hope for all you sneeky early testers that got a BFN....fingers and toes crossed and double crossed for you! xxxx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Suki - congrats hun!  Naughty though    hehe!  Go and get yourself a clear blue xx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow Suki - well done to you too!  You naughty early tester!   

What a great start for us all.

Christine


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

What a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations to Michelle and Suki21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   soo excited for you.

We also had a   thismorning!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! 
I have never seen one before so am in total shock and don't know what to do with myself! ha ha 

I truly hope that this is the week for us all       and will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi girls big well done on the bfps YAY so happy for you all xxxxxxxxx so great to hear ( enjoy every moment ) 

tested again this morning line even fainter than yesterday know that this is a chemical again  blood results will confirm this later I suppose.I 

feeling ok and know im so lucky to have Ellie  but do think im going to have to look into getting some tests done as my instinct is that its not just bad luck but im always looking for answers xx

back on later xxxx


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

What a fabby day!!!!! Well done ladies on getting the BFP       



AFM - Had a rotten night one of the dogs not well, so up and down all night with her and not feeling too well myself.  


Had indian last night which didnt sit to well so was up and down to the loo overnight a number of times - tmi alert - at 4am when I wiped there was a tiny amount of spotting - I mean miniscule but it has been there everytime since - I have been so upset - this is how AF normally starts and it was how AF started before OTD during last IVF.  Tummy sore with crampy pains but not sure if it is AF ones or cause Ive had a dodgy gut.


I havent tested this am as a check as I was up and down to loo overnight so wouldnt be concentrated.             that I make it to OTD.


xx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!​    ​     

Well pleased for you happyheart xxx​


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry Nat for your ??chemical.  U never know wait on those blood results later


       


Lornax


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Nat4353 - stay positive...and i hope the results are a nice surprise.   
We did additional blood tests before this cycle to ensure we could do everything possible or at least eliminate the unkown. I am taking steroids for the first time due to high NK cells so maybe this is what has helped us get a bit further this time (?) or as the clinic says 'luck' was on our side this time.

Lorna71 - sorry you had a bad night. Sounds like you need a treat day taking it easy   Keep positive and wait until OTD  

Love to all


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls, I had a really good feeling about this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happyheart, Micheele and Suki BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope this is a sign of good things to come for the rest of us!!!!!!

Nat honey you must stay positive....A LINE IS A LINE.....I have raed that so many times on her!!!!! Good luck!!!!

Lorna honey good luck to you honey could be late implantation!!!!!  Thinking of you!!!!

Hi to everyone else....going away will not be on until morn....good in am girls!!!!!

Chat soon, Sunbeam xx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all,
Firstly - congratulations happyheart and suki for your   You must be both so thrilled!      This feels like a lucky thread  

Nat - I am really hoping that all goes well with you and you keep your   sending you lots of     

Musicmaker and baT - good luck for tomorrow. everything is crossed for you!  

I hope everyone else is okay. AFM - I have managed to keep myself really busy the last few days, but it hasn't really helped. Us women are good at multi-tasking and I seem to be able to do 3 things at once and still think about the 2ww at the same time! Bonkers isn't it?   Still no symptoms for me to report, but at least I am only 2 sleeps away from test day. I normally have lots of af symptoms by now even during all my previous ivf's and so a tiny part of me is hopeful that the no symprom thing is a good thing 


Take care ladies,
Windward x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I hope that the happy news has now sunk in for the BFP-ers. Amazing start to the week for us. Hope you can now handle the next 2ww before your first scan!   

How's everyone else doing? 

My positivity has run out I'm afraid and I've had a day of doom, gloom and tears.   All this early testing isn't good for me, but like any true addict, I can't help myself. I know I've still got 3 sleeps til OTD so anything could happen, but it does feel like this isn't going to be a lucky cycle for us. In some ways I'm dreading more the conversations with DH about what to do next as I know he's reluctant to have any more treatment. 

Sorry, it feels very selfish of me to spoil all the happiness of today's news. 

  Hope we get more happy news from tomorrow's testers.        

Christine
xx


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations Michelle, Happyheart and Suki what wonderful news.      

To everyone else hope you are all feeling as alright as possible


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

WHOOP WHOOP for Suki and Happyheart, fab news for you both, congratulations. Enjoy every minute. 

Nat - I'm keeping everything crossed for you and praying it's not a chemical again.        

Who's testing tomorrow? I can't read back any further?? 

Chrisgib - Keep going hun, this is the hardest thing we'll ever do, I know it's tough and soooo unfair. They dont give a otd for nothing       Stop punishing yourself and focus on your test day.        For a bfp for you.    Dont appologise about being down, that's what we're all here for.    

Windward - I'm with you on the no symptoms hun!         it's a good sign too!! I just feel totally normal?? ??      

Hi to everyone else, i'll come back later, i've got to go to my MIL's    She's having a Pampered Chef's party!      
Take care everyone
Ali x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry, just read it's musicmaker and BaT testing tomorrow.


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for all of your congrats ladies, amazing and still on cloud 9   . Scan date is 14/12 and I have a feeling they may both have taken   - having lots of symptoms (feel sick all of the time and have gone off fried food etc). 

Just quick check in will do personals tonight but want to say something to Christine:

Christine - sending you lots of PMA hunny, I agree with Ali, you are putting too much pressure on yourself.  Get yourself a plan of action today (i.e. go shopping, or for a walk) and focus on something other than IVF / BFP / BFN and FET (god those abbreviations are enough to drive me and my dyslexic mind mad   !)  I'm thinking of you today so I want you to try and keep away from those pee sticks please??     Sending lots of cuddles and PMA   


Good luck to musicmaker and BaT today
 

xxx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Ladies end of NOVEMBER 2010:
• Michelle - 2 day 3 on 10/11/10 - OTD: 23/11/10  
• Happyheart - 2 Blasts on 13/11 - OTD 23/11/10  
• Musicmaker - 2 day four on 13/11 - OTD: 24/11/10    
• Suki21 - 2 Blasts on 14/11/10 - OTD: 24/11/10 BFP   (!)
• BaT - 2 day 3 on 11/11/10 - OTD: 24/11/10    
• Ali80 - 2 day 3 on 11/11/10 - OTD: 25/11/10    
• Sunbeam - 2 Blasts on 13/11/10 - OTD: 25/11/10    
• Windward - 2 Blasts on 15/11/10 - OTD: 25/11/10    
• Chrisgib - 2 on 12/11/10 - OTD: 26/11/10    
• Nat4353 - 2 day 2 on 08/11/10 - OTD: 26/11/10    
• Lianb - 2 on 13/11 - OTD: 27/11/10   

  ​


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I woke up this morning after a reasonably good nights sleep for me and just had to test today - a day early. I don't know what made me do it, but I am so glad that I did. I am pregnant! Finally I have got my   it was a shock after never having seen one before!
Sorry for no personals, I'm on cloud 9 and don't know what to do with myself, but I am so happy and really hope it is great news for everyone else.
thanks guys for all your support,
windward x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Arrrrrhhhhhhhhhh WINDWARD - that's amazing!!! I'm so pleased for you!   
This thread has a lucky vibe I think!  Let's hope there is more good news today from the others.
 
xxxxxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Windward that is brill news....BIG COGRATULATIONS honey!!!!

Oh this thread is good!!!!


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Fabulous news Windward - Congratulations. I'm so pleased for you.   

I'm wishing I'd put an accumulator on at the bookies!!   Wonder what the odds would have been?

Christine
xx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations Winward xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Still got everything crossed for the rest of you girlies xxxxxx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry...quick question, does anyone know if its OK to have coloscopy with a BFP, dont want to take any risks, have one booked for feb xx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry me again...

Nat & christine - big hugs, try and stay positive xxxxxxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Music maker hope all is ok with you and you got your BFP!!!!


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations to Windward!!!! Wonderful news!  
I know what you mean, i am still in shock and can barely think straight. I still haven't told anyone other than DH and clinic...we may wait until after the scan (if i can). Our scan is 9/12. I think i will try some acupuncture to keep me calm until then!

Good Luck to everyone else    
Don't give up on no symptoms as i don't really have any and almost had a coffee last week but am so glad i didn't. 

Sending positive vibes to all


----------



## Irishka (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls

Wanted to say BIG CONGRATULATIONS to all successful "+" this week!!!

I am due to test officially this Saturday - 27th, but don't know if I can wait till then! I feel really bloated, uncomfortable, constipated (sorry TMI!) and cannot stand up up right... Have been feeling like this for the last 3 days...  So skipping work today, as the only comfortable position I could find is a semi-laid down on my bed! 

*Suki21* - With regards to your colposcopy question... Do you need to have colposcopy because you had an abnormal smear test? I don't think they will allow you to go ahead with colposcopy while you are pregnant.... I had my colposcopy 1 week before egg transfer, they said it is fine, but they asked me to come back in Feb 2011 for a follow up...

xxx


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all

congrats on all the BFP's well done        . Sorry I wont be joining you my AF arrived this am 2 days before my OTD so thats us over and out of the baby race         . Thanx for all the support.

Lorna


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi everyone   
Quick post tonight,    Sunbeam for tomorrows test, lets hope it's a lucky day.      

Any news from the other testers??     

Ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Ali honey all the best for am.....im           for you!!      Wishing you a   !!!!


Will be on first thing

Sunbeam xx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say thanks for all the lovely congratulations! I feel so lucky and am just   that it continues! My sleeplessness has continued past the + test - I've resigned myself to very early morning wake ups now. yesterday just felt so weird. DH and I couldn't stop grinning (or crying!) He took me out for a lovely meal to celebrate last night and we both agreed that we need to keep our feet on the ground and not get too carried away, as there is a long way to go still  

Just a quick update re symptoms - I still haven't got a single one! Boobies fine (especially now I am no longer prodding them!  , no weird tastes or anything, so if this sounds like you in your 2ww- DONT WORRY - it doesn't necessarily mean anything! 

I really am sooo hopeful for sunbeam and ali today - please let you both get a   too. That would be amazing  

Musicmaker and BaT - are you both okay? you haven't been on with your results yet - sending you both a big  

Take care everyone,

Windward x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning girls

I just got my long awaited   .....im so excited just cant believe it.....just amazed!!!!  I have always dreamed about typing BFP on this thread......DH sooo happy....thankyou to you all!!!!

Congratulations again Winward and       for ya Ali!!!! 

Sunbeam xx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Yippee Sunbeam! Congratulations on your   - It feels amazing doesn't it?   Just enjoy the day swanning around in a blissful bubble. I am so pleased for you!    and have a wonderful day!

Ali - also   for you,

Windward x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

This is the luckiest thread in the world!!! We also have a                    
We cant beileve it either, i keep checking the test! 
Congratulations windward and sunbeam, fab news for us all!             
Back later
Ali x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Forgot to say, I have absolutly no symptoms whatsoever, just like windward!! ??
I was so sure it was a bfn! Yesterday i ordered pate for my starter for my christmas works party!!      I'll have to change that today!!   
Ali x


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG Ali - that's amazing news! Congratulations     

You are right - this has to be the luckiest thread ever!  

I am so so pleased for you, as I said to sunbeam - just enjoy the day letting the positive sink in - it's a fantastic feeling isn't it? Ha ha - you definitely can't have pate!   maybe we'll be lucky and get no symptoms at all? 

Chris and Nat - I hope it will be your turn tomorrow too     

Windward x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow - this is really amazing - well done Ali and Sunbeam.      Enjoy every moment.   

I need lots of     for tomorrow - it's not looking good. I really don't want to be the one to spoil this thread.   

Congratulations all you BFP-ers!   

Christine
xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Ali im just delighted....yee ha    !!!!  Its just brill for you, Windward and me!!!!  Im still in a daze!!!!

This is such a lucky thread....      for Chris, Irishka, Lorna and Nat!!!!

Chris PMA remember last Tues - Sat I took a wobbler and was so tearful and convinced it didnt work!!!!      for ya!!!!

Sunbeam xx


----------



## lianb (Nov 10, 2010)

hi All!

Huge congratulations to sunbeam, ali and windward!!    
Nearly tested this morning , but managed to hold off .... am determined to wait until Saturday !!

Good luck all those still waiting ...stay positive !!

   
Lian


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Girls

When I tested this am I used the clinics test, a super drug test and a clear blue digital....the digital came up 2-3 weeks....does that sound like twins?


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ali & sunbeam congratulations     Whooo hooo!!! how lucky are we!

Irishka: yes its a follow  up from one 8 months ago CIN1 (mild), ive already out it off twice, think i should cancel? thanks for advice xxxx

Chris & nat, irishka & lorna..      xxxxxx

AFM - still no symptoms...a little but of 'empty tummy hungary feeling' thats all xxxx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations to Ali and Sunbeam!!! So excited for you both   

Windward, i too am waking early 2am or 3am and not able to sleep...too much on my mind!!! 
Irishka - I hope you feel better today. 

Thinking of musicmaker, BaT, Christine, Nat and Lianb and hoping for more good news     Good Luck for those testing tomorrow


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

fantastic news guys on the bfps xxxx

looks like mine is a chemical blood levels came back at 15 very low had another today and no line on hpt any more - so sad


it may mean your hcg is higher and some times higher hcg results in twins but not always good luck and it will drag like hell till your scan but u will know 4 sure then xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh Nat, I'm really sorry. It's so cruel to have a line and then have it disappear like that. As if all this isn't hard enough.   

Did this cycle go any better for you than previous ones? It's early days - give yourself time to get over this disappointment before deciding what to do next.

I'm sorry - I wish there was something I could say to help you feel better - this whole thing is just so unfair.

Look after yourself.   

Christine
xxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi   

How is everyone doing? How cold is it!!!   

Who is left to test? Is it chrisgib tomorrow and Lian on saturday? Suki, when are you testing hun?

Nat - Sending you lots of        What a tough journey we all have to be on. Stay strong and take care   

Michelle - Can you update our little list if you get chance please? Only cause i want to see those magic letters next to my name hehe    

take care everyone
Ali x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Ladies end of NOVEMBER 2010:
•  Michelle - 2 day 3 on 10/11/10 – OTD: 23/11/10      
•  Happyheart – 2 Blasts on 13/11 – OTD 23/11/10       
•  Musicmaker - 2 day four on 13/11 – OTD: 24/11/10        
•  Suki21  -  2 Blasts on 14/11/10 – OTD: 24/11/10   
•  BaT – 2 day 3 on 11/11/10 – OTD: 24/11/10       
•  Ali80 -  2  day 3 on 11/11/10 – OTD: 25/11/10      
•  Sunbeam - 2 Blasts on 13/11/10 – OTD: 25/11/10      
•  Windward - 2 Blasts on 15/11/10 – OTD:  25/11/10        
•  Chrisgib  - 2 on 12/11/10 – OTD: 26/11/10         
•  Nat4353 - 2 day 2 on 08/11/10 – OTD: 26/11/10         
•  Lianb - 2 on 13/11 – OTD: 27/11/10


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Morning ladies - hope you BFP'ers are still on cloud 9?  But also relaxing and taking it easy?

Nat - really sorry about your chemical test hunny   such disappointing news for you and DP.  Have been thinking of you and I think I speak on behalf of all of us that we are all here for you if you need to rant / scream or cry.  It could have so easily been any one of us and its heartbreaking that it hasn't worked for you this time sending big hugs    

Has anyone heard from BaT or Musicmaker?  Getting a little worried now   xxxxx

Ali, Sunbeam - fabulous news to log on to and see    I'm really happy for you both xxxx

Christine - wishing you all the best for today      xxx
Lian - all the best for tomorrow      xxxx

AFM - symptoms are continuing, really bad nausea, like all of the time!  I'm eating but not half as much as I normally do so trying to eat healthy too.  And I'm exhausted all of the time (10 hours sleep last night and night before).  All good signs so I'm not moaning at all - I'm LOVING it!!!!  Scan date is 14/12 (can't remember if i said that in my previous post - baby brain already   !!!!!)

Love & light xxxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks to you all for your positive vibes but I'm afraid it's a BFN from me.   

At least I was prepared for it, as much as you can be, although in reality I have probably just prolonged the agony.   

I think we're going to try again, but not sure how we'll pay for it - where there's a will there's a way!  DH has finally come round to the idea anyway which is the main thing.

It's fair to say I'm devastated. The cycle went so smoothly, although we only got 2 embies so none in the freezer. One of my best friends had a baby girl this week too so I have to keep my happy face on for her - I'm sure you all know how that feels.

On a positive note, I do already have the most gorgeous DD who has been extra lovely to me this morning. I still feel pressure to have a sibling for her, but it's a very different pressure to before.

So many of you though have proved that tx works which is inspiring.   

Good luck tomorrow Lian.     

Christine
xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Christine I am just devasted for you and your DH.  I know how heart wrenching it is.  Christine dont give up!!!!....look at me it took four rounds of ICSI.  Just take care of you and your family for now until next ICSI!  

Thinking of you honey and thanks for everything through the 2ww.

Sunbeam xx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi All, I hope you are keeping warm and enjoying the sunshine!

Nat4353 - I am soo sorry for you both. Big  ! It is such a hard and unfair journey. Look after yourselves and indulge in lots of treats x

Christine - i am very sad for you too  .  It's time to pamper yourself and have lots of hugs from your gorgeous DD. It is soo hard when someone announces a pregnancy or has a baby no matter how happy you are for them. I try to make the most of it and have lots of baby cuddles and hope it kicks something into action. 

Fingers crossed for you both going forward  

Michelle - Enjoy your symptoms! However weird that sounds.   

My DH keeps asking if i have MS as I think he will truly believe it then! I'm off for acupuncture today to help keep calm and help with the lack of sleep despite being tired and hopefully keep them in place and well.  

Enjoy the weekend to all and good luck to Lian for tomorrow and anyone else out there testing. x


----------



## lianb (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh Christine , I'm so sorry honey !!   

Give yourself time to get over it, have a pamper and relax, and then focus on the positives, like they will have a much better idea in terms of your protocols next time , and with all the positive vibes everyyone on here sends you , heres to a BFP in the new year !

I am not feeling very positive at all about tomorrow , like you will keep the faith and go again in the new year .. well worth it !!

Love
Lianb xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Nat 4353

Thinking of you honey just hoping the test will be different today.....lots of     for you and DH!!!

Lianb all the best for tomororrow....think positive....PMA girl!!


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Nat and Chris - sending you lots of      I know that nothing anyone says can make you feel better. Just don't give up - it can take a while and lessons are learned every cycle. It took me 4 goes to get my bfp.

Michelle - You poor thing with your symptoms - at least you know something is happening! My lack of symptoms does worry me sometimes, but I am too terrified to test again to put my mind at ease  . I will have to wait until my scan on 9/12 to feel less worried. 

Happyheart - do you think we'll ever get back to sleeping normally?!! I am still not sleeping  but I am certainly not going to complain about why I'm not sleeping well!  

Lian - good luck for tomorrow - sending you lots of    

Hope everyone else is good,
Take care,

Windward x


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been on earlier.  Its a BFP for us - faint but positive. 
  I can't still believe it and am trying not to get too excited as its early days, but even so

Congratulations to  all of you with your BFP's and   to those of you with BFN.  This was our 5th ICSI and I had began to give up any hope of ever seeing that second line appear.


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Musicmaker - Congratulations hun        Fab news at last. A positive is a positive!!   

Chris - Sending you lots of     It's all so unfair. Stay strong hun, great news that dh has agreed for more tx sometime in the future......it's not over!    

Lianb - All the luck in the world for you tomorrow       , hope you can sleep tonight! 

Michelle - Thanks for the list again    What date is your scan?

Hi to everyone else!     

When is everyone else's scans, feels like another agonising wait for me! it's not till the 16th December!    And also how many weeks pregnant are we?? I'm very confused     

Ali x


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

music maker - fantastic news after 5 tx you certainly to deserve this BFP YAY enjoy xxxxxxx

ali - as of 14dpec you are 4 weeks preggas xxxxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Nat, is it still the same for me as I had FET, so never had an ec this cycle?? Hehe that was back in may!


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Evening ladies, I've found a website when I searched pregnancy calculator fet on google, worked out I'm about 4wks and half wks. http://www.ivf.ca/duedatecalculators.htm My due date would be 31/07/11

Big hugs Christine xx

Ali - scan is 14/12, nervous but excited xx

Xxxx


----------



## lianb (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi musicmaker --- huge congratulations !!  

I'm afraid it was a BFN for us this time round.....

still, stay positive for next time, and good luck to all those still on the evil 2WW  

Lianb


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi ladies,

musicmaker - a huge congratulations     wow you kept us waiting on tenderhooks!

Lian -  I am sending you lots of      I so wish it was a different result for you, but as I have said before, don't give up - it will happen one day! 

Hope all the rest of you lovely ladies are well and have a fab saturday. Is there anyone else left to test on this thread now?

AFM - still no symptoms   horrific side effects of the cyclogest though! My stomach is so bloated I can't fasten any clothes and I have the most awful constipation and wind (sorry if tmi!  ) Still waking up at 2-3 in the morning and then awake for approx. 3 hours. Once my mind starts it doesn't want to stop thinking - I'm sure I will drive myself doolally soon  

Take care everyone,

Windward x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Lian, I'm so sorry.   

Give yourself plenty of time to recover, and a few glasses of wine/coffee!  
We might meet on the next 2WW and we'll both get lucky.   

Take care.

Christine
xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Lianb im so sorry honey....will be thinking of you!!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls my scan is the 15th Dec....is it ok to put the pregnancy  ticker on my profile on so early or is that tempting fate?


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Lian - so sorry darling, hope you and DH are staying strong.  Have yourself a lovely glass of wine tonight, will be saying a little prayer for you xxxxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Sunbeam - don't be superstitious or you'll never leave the house! 

Make the most of every day, ticker and all!   

Christine
xx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Good Morning All..brrrr 

Lianb - I am so sorry for you    . Keep those positive thoughts going as it makes such a difference and you will get there soon x

Musicmaker - Congratulations!!! Fantastic news for you x

Windward - yep the sleeping is not getting better even after acupuncture yesterday, but like you i am not complaining! I keep falling asleep on the sofa so at least i am getting some sleep, it is just the early mornings from about 2am. I now have a bedside snack bar with some almonds & a drink! We also have the same scan date so fingers crossed for keeping sane until then.

Ali - I agree the wait for the scan is difficult, I am going a little   at times. 

Quick question - other than wait for the scan at the clinic do we need to go to the GP yet or wait until after the first scan? 

Have a wonderful weekend to all and stay warm x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Happyheart - my experience is a bit out of date, but my appointment with the GP was the biggest anti-climax ever - they just referred me to the midwife and didn't really know what to do with me.

However, in hindsight I wish I had got all the appointments sorted earlier so there's no harm in ringing them now but don't be offended if they don't want to see you until about 12 weeks. 

More importantly though, if you want to do NCT ante-natal classes etc then ring them now as they get horribly booked up! It's through these classes that I've made my best new friends, even if annoyingly now they keep breeding! The NHS ones are good too - go to them all as work have to let you go!

I'm very excited for you all!   

Christine
xxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Lian - So sorry to read your news hun, sending lots of    your way. It's so difficult to keep going, but I just threw myself right back into tx again, no-one knows what's arounf the corner.   

Happyheart - Glad you asked about the GP, I didn't know if my clinic would contact them or I have to?? Maybe I'll phone and ask on monday. When is your scan?

Hi to everyone else, hope it's not too cold where you are      I have just skidded down the road in the car, I pulled the handbreak on and was still going!!     

Enjoy Strictly - X Factor - Casualty - Match of the day etc etc etc.
Ali x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Evening ladies, hope everyone is ok and all snuggled up at home in this freezing weather  

Lian, Christine & Nat - been thinking of you all today - it's just  for all 3 of you and I really don't know how I would have coped with the result you have had this week. I really hope you are all getting through this difficult time, I've been praying for you all x   

Just my thoughts on GP etc. My hospital are not the greatest at communication so I took it up on myself to notify my GP. There is a standard form they had at the surgery which I had to pick up / complete and drop back in; basically just notifying them you are pregnant. But I also wrote to my GP to advise of my situation and also requesting progynova and cyclogest prescription. The hospital I'm at wanted me to "pop in" to pick up a further supply of drugs but it is like a 90 mile trip; so when I mentioned this to the receptionist she suggested I contacted my GP to see if they would write me a private prescription. GP called me yesterday to check when FET was so she could work out my EWC and how many weeks worth of drugs I needed. Just got to pick up prescription next week which is just easier than doing 90 mile trip, so happy about that 

I've eased off with symptoms this morning (no nausea for the first time in a week) but then started to panic (  ) as you do, so brought another HPT (  ) as you do.....But by the time I got home I was feeling sick again and having my normal cramps which I've had all week so feel 'pregnant' again  - still did HPT tonight and of course it was positive, but you have to check don't you or is it just me?!

Anyone feeling a little panicked at the prospect of the next couple of weeks until scan date. It's such a scary time that anything can happen. Just trying not to worry but slow driving myself  TBH I still can't believe it so also praying everything is ok. Have many of you told people? 
_Love & light (and all things bright from Wagner's performance this evening, I wonder how many of his dancers have their *(.Y.)* out tonight??)_


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning everyone


I still can't quite believe it.  I'm going to ask for a second blood test to make sure that my levels are rising and this isn't a chemical pregnancy.  I find that I'm still waking between 2 and 4.30am each morning - but then that was  meant to be a side effect of the pridisonole. I can't relax yet.  We have a scan booked for the 13th Dec but that seems a long way off.  My stomach is covered in bruises from the clexane but a small price to pay.  I don't feel anything or have any symptons at the moment so that is worrying me a bit


Lian, Christine and Nat - I'm so sorry for you and nothing anyone says will make you feel better.  I hope that next time is your time.  Just take care of yourselves.


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Michelle and musicmaker - I know what you mean about re-checking the result. I am desperate to test again - just to make sure!     But i'm terrified it will say not pregnant! I'm going to try and sit tight and wait till scan day. I dont have symptoms really, (.Y.)'s a bit tender and I feel sicky occassionally (like twice!!) so I'm a bit concerned??      I haven't slept great either, but i thought that was because I was excited!    

I have been on the website Michelle gave the link for, and I will be 5 weeks tomorrow!!       Cant believe it still!!!


Hi to everyone else   
  
Must go we are off Christams shopping. We ordered our turkey yesterday! Made us feel very Christmassy!

Ali x


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh it is good to hear others are thinking the same as me  ! Wanting to re-test to be sure and symtom monitoring, knicker checking,  (.Y.) prodding etc. I am also going to try to hold on until scan day Ali if i can...but it is a long wait. I hope that each day goes well for us all   and the scans bring joy!

Musicmaker - I am also on prednisolone so that must be part of the disturbed sleeping - i didn't realise!

Thank you all for the advice on GP's and NCT. Will be brave and make some calls this week. 

Following on from Michelle's Q: have you been sharing your news? We haven't yet but are planning to with close family after the scan all going well  . Our scan date is 9th Dec  

I enjoyed Strictly & X factor last night and can't wait for tonight! I hope you all enjoy, and with a large glass of wine for those who can! xx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
It really is such a relief to read that other people are thinking exactly the same as me! It makes me feel better that I am not the only one going a little mad  !
Musicmaker and happyheart - I didn't realise that we were all prednisolone ladies - it has to be why I'm waking up too!
Ali - I was going mad with worry about the lack of symptoms and decided to buy a digital test yesterday. I was terrified when I did it, but it was positive and showed 2-3 weeks post conception (4-5 weeks pregnant) which is spot on, so it made me feel alot calmer and I'm glad I did it. You must do what's best for you though. 
Michelle - thanks for info r.e. doctors. I have booked in today to get the ball rolling. I have to agree with you that this two week wait for the scan is difficult. I am terrrified that there won't be a heartbeat. I think I will need committing soon!   We have just told our parents for the moment and I have told my best friend. It's really hard not blurting it out though isn't it?  

Hi to everyone that I haven't mentioned - hope you are all doing okay  

If everyone wants to post their scan dates on here now, I am happy to do a list of upcoming dates (I like lists too Michelle!!!)
These are the ones I have found so far - let me know if they are wrong:

Happyheart          9/12
Windward            9/12
Musicmaker          13/12
Michelle                14/12
Sunbeam              15/12
Ali                        16/12

Suki - I think you're the only one I can't find? If I've missed anyone else - I apologise and let me know! 

take care everyone,
Windward x


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

just poppping on the NTC classes are fab compared to the nhs ones im still friends with the 5 girls who all have babies the same age as my dd, you attend the course around 25-35 weeks they are very in depth for both partners also if yo are on a low wage you can get help with costs they dont turn you away.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx good luck waiting for your scans xxxxxxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

Nat - Hi, hope you are doing ok?   What does NTC stand for? Or am I being blonde again?    

Windward - Thanks for the list of scan dates. I have booked in at the dr's too. I'm going thursday, presume I will do a urine pregnancy test there?? I am worried about the scan too, I think because we have had such a tough time getting here, being full of disappointment, we are used to things going wrong!? If that makes sense??   

Happyheart - Did you get a dr's appointment? I thought X factor was boring this week, strictly was better! Still watch them both though!  

Michelle - Glad you got your drugs sorted! 90 miles      I thought my 30 miles was bad! Who have you told so far? We have only told my mom, and 3 people at work (manager and my 2 staff). I just want to tell everyone!!     

Musicmaker - Hope you're feeling more positive now, did you get a blood test done in the end?   

Sunbeam - Our scans feel like forever away don't they!     Hope you are well.
HI to chrisgib    (loving the photo) and lian   hope you are staying nice and warm   Have you got much snow? Our's is due tonight!!   

Afm - Morning sickness has started I think, lots of wretching after my lunch today, my mouth kept watering, but felt fine later??     Not that i mind!   
I'm off to have a hot drink, i'm freezing! Take care everyone.
Ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Girls

Nat how r u?  Not sure what NTC is....is it ante-natal classes?

Windward love the table....my scan date is like starting the 2ww all over....hows u?  Did a digital yesterday too and it was 2-3 weeks so sounds like we are fine!!!!

Ali know what you mean our scans are forever away.  Well I went to my Dr's last Thurs and he was off so seen another one.  She didnt even do a urine test and I asked her to refer me to hospital but she said wait til I get my scan at clinic.  Thought this was a bit strange!!!!  Afterall had I been ttc naturally and found out I was pregnant I would have been referred so I thought it was a bit discouraging.....nearly as though she wasn't very positive saying to wait on the scan.  Have made another appointment with my Dr on the 15th for after my scan....he will be back then.  Oh your poor thing with the morning sickness....it will be worth it!!!!  I didnt have sickness with my DS, I just feel tired and (.y.) still bigger and tender.

Happyheart hope your keeping good.....know what you mean about the knicker checking, at this stage think its habit....will have to stop and think positive!!!!

Michelle hows u?  Well we have told our parents and my bro and sis and my BIL and his wife and three of my eally close frinds who have been fantastic to me over the years!!!!  My boss knows also.  Will wait til the scan to tell anyone else.  Also glad you got your drugs! At my clinic we stop the cyclogest on test date so hope that is ok as I notice most people on here continue until 3 months.

Music maker how r u?  Hows the sleep going....hope its getting better!!!!

Christine and Lian hope you are both well...thinking of you!!!!

Well we have a good bit of snow....we live in the country and bus didn't come for DS this am, so DH went into the town to his school and it was closed.  DS had a ball all day playing in the snow....the snow is much worse in England but here in Northern Ireland we cant cope with the snow cos we are not used to it....everything comes to halt.  More snow forecast  Im off work so going to put the heat on full blast and stay in the house!!!!

Suki hows u?


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all, 

I hope everyone is well?

Windward - thanks for the scan list, loving it!   We're all quite spread out aren't we?  I'm assuming we find out if 1 or 2 have taken too?  What are people's thoughts on the prospect of twins       

Ali - poor you with your morning sickness.  I'm just getting lots of nausea, woke up this morning thinking I might be sick for the 1st time but wasn't - its just the feeling of sickness... same as you though, not that I mind of course!!  My boobs have started hurting a bit more too and I'm just exhausted all of the time (sleeping 9 -10 hrs a night) which is a miracle for me as I don't normally sleep well at all   .

Sunbeam - I didn't know you were in Northern Ireland.  I love Belfast - are you near there or completly out in the sticks?  I was always over there for work and stopped in Belfast city centre, and think we stopped in Derry one time too.  Keep telling my DP that we should have a little one night weekend over there as I didn't see half as much as I wanted to (but I ate at some v nice restaurants, on expenses of course   !!!)  Not sure about the cyclogest hun, it was on my sheet to carry on until 10 weeks gestation (which I had to check as I didn't even know what that meant!!!) 

Happyheart - have you tested again yet?  I still have one spare.  hopefully won't need it.  My DP thought I was mental for buying another two (probably because they cost £14!!!  )

Musicmaker - try not to worry about lack of symptoms hun, it is normal, some people don't get them at all and some people get every single symptom x 10.  We're all different.  Have you contacted your clinic about a bloodtest?  Sending you PMA hunny xxx   

As for people we've told, there seems to be quite a few (understatment   ), but mostly because I confided in some key friends during IVF during the last 12 months and so felt I should tell them - plus there is a part of me that wants the support there should things go 'wrong' (sorry for being morbid   ).  Our parents know (mum, stepdad and DP's mum), my sister (obviously as she was my egg donor), DP's 2 sisters, my auntie who has been my rock and then 3 friends.  But I have also told my team at work - I felt it only fair as I told them I was going through IVF so they knew when I had FET; it just saved the questions / wondering when I had my test day off work.  One of them has been great anyway throughout it all so she knew on test day, the others I just dropped an email saying it was v early days.  They've all been so supportive though - I think it is at times like these that true friends kinda come out of the wood work and certain friends who you thought would be there, disappear from your life (am I making sense to anyone   )?

My main concern at the min is shutting my mum up   she called last night to say she was proud of herself for not telling the windowcleaner!!!   Last week I got a text saying she nearly put it on ********    I was like - WTF!  She was commenting on someone elses profile (who was pregnant) and wanted to tell her   I had a word with her last night telling her she can't tell anyone until I'm 20 weeks - the phone just went silent.....   I'm too cruel!!

Right best get ready for work - I've decided to walk in to work today through the 5 inches of snow; mmm, we'll see how far I make it   

Love and Light xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh girls its so cold      !!!!

Hows everyone coping in the big freeze?  Michelle you are brave walking to work but very wise the roads are so bad!!  Michelle I live about 30 miles from Belfast....love it myself for a good weekend!!


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
I had advice from Michelle to come on here. (Thanks michelle!)

I got a BFP on 28th November!!!! Cant not believe it, but so so happy.

I have had 'late morning' sickness since thursday last week and yesterday my tiredness set in!!

I also discovered on Sunday when I walked into a Little Chef, I can not stand the smell of fry ups (make me hurl now!) and I also discovered I can not walk around Tescos - the thought of all the food made me gag in the checkout - Had to go and sit in the car!!! lol.

Like you all, the snowy weather is freaking me out!! I nearly skidded on the pathway, freaky moment! When I drive, I dont go over 20mph on the ice and my seatbelt I put higher up around my waist!! 

We all just gotta be extra careful!!!

Michelle - your post made me laugh about your mum and the window cleaner!! bless her!!

Sunbeam - I want to test tomorrow just to make sure and didnt think about the digi ones. They do work then!!! I keep seeing the sodding advert on telly through all my treatment and now I'm actually preg I forgot about it!!! Sorry havent looked back, how long you been Positive??

To everyone else - they are so many of you!! I will try over the next few days to try and get through you all, but its nice to have people who are all at the same stage, and support one another!

Wishing everyone a healthy 9months!!!  x x


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Just read posts about GP's, my clinic will consult me on what to do after my first scan. However as I am diabetic, I have left a message with my hospital to inform them as my insulin etc needs to be adjsuted now and I will have LOTS of extra appointments. 

People have also asked who have told what to who so I've told;
Inlaws (who didnt seem to respond - nothing new), my dad (who wanted to pop open champagne and fly a flag from the house - bit early for that!!), my stepmum (who didnt care!), my mum and stepdad, my sister and half brother, my 2 brother inlaws, my auntie & uncle & 2 cousins (who I work with), my office lady, my dads cleaner (as I was hurling up whilst she was cleaning the bathroom!!), another one of my cousins and our closest friend. We will tell granparents at the weekend. Everyone else we will tell after the scan. Its hard cos as we have had IVF before (which failed), everyone knows its a 2ww for result, plus I work with family!!!

x x x


----------



## lianb (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi girls,
So glad so many of you got BFP's !! its awesome !  
The scan list makes me smile (but not as much as Michelles mum wanting to tell the window cleaner!) 


AF arrived for me again today, so feel a bit better actually , at least I can draw a line under this go, and get ready for Christmas and hopefully trying agian in Feb. 

good luck to all of you , and hang on in there if you're on your 2WW. I'll keep popping on to check how you're all doing !

Lian xxx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey everyone....Burrrrrrrhurrrrrrr, just popping in to let you know i am keeping up with you all and how your doing! just havent had much to report

scan booked for 16th arhhhhhhhh so frustrating waiting!! is  it one is it two!?!!?!?!?!?!?!

Stomach it pretty bloated though, i blame the sodding cyclogest..ever since i tried it at the back ive been reduced to a rabbit dropping every few days :-(

anyone know if were still meant to drinking the water?

love to all xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Norfolk Chiuck BIG welcome to you and BIG congtas on your   !!!! Poor you with all the sickness....your like me everyone knew from my last cycles that it takes two weeks to find out so they kind of knew when I wasn't devasted this time....but will leave everyone else until sfter scan!

Lian so good to hear from you, glad to hear you now can think to the future and have a brilliant christmas and look forward to a   in Feb!!!!!

Suki so good to hear from you....I think the scan wait is like another 2ww!!!!  Thankfully I have no more cyclogest to take so dont feel just as bloated but my tummy is definitely different lower down....cant wait to find out if its one or two!!!!

Hi to all

Sunbeam xx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Norfolk Chick - welcome to this thread   

Ladies, for the record Norfolk Chick is my cycle buddy from the Frozen Embryo Transfer thread which I've been on since about September (a massive help bless them and we were a few days apart from each other).  I thought it made sense for her to say hello on here as she tested   last week the same as some of us.  Whilst I haven't ever spoken to her over the phone, I have a feeling she is as mental as me with her updates and v similar to me!!!!   She has also told as many, if not more people than I have   .  Love you hunny, welcome to this thread! xxxxx

Suki - good to hear from you hun, I must have missed your update on   so congrats to you hunny.  Hope you r ok.

Sunbeam - hiya hunny, hope you are well x

I'm working from home today as there is burst water pipe in my office!  It's nice, I've got loads done and haven't had a break yet   ! x


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Michelle - God I have just cracked up laughing!! I just read the rest of yoru post (following on from the window cleaner), about your mum and ********!!!  
I have just also read that you are close to your auntie (this is getting scary now with our similarities!) My auntie too is my rock as when I was little, she practically brought me up and helped me cope with my diabetes and injections etc when I was very young!!
Sooooooooo what did your sister say when you told her you were preg? I'm dying to know!!!!
Oh babes, thank you for writing what you did about me, I had an ickle tear in my eye.
And ladies also for the record, Michelle has been an absolute support to me since sept, and if you every need to speak to anyone, michelle is always a great friend to have!!
I sooooooooooo know what you mean about you knwo who your true friends are through times that we have had / going through. Many of my friends have shown their true colours (lets call them ex friends now!!)  

Sunbeam - Thank you so very much! How far are you?? Whens the scan

Suki - Good luck for the 16th, I did have a little laugh about your 'rabbit droppings' I have never used cyclogest, bt by the sounds of it, its not nice. Hope your ok. 

Is anyone still on Brazil nuts?? I am still drinking pineapple juice!!! 

x x x


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you lovely ladies for making me smile and laugh with your stories!  

Welcome Norfolk Chic - great to have another on board! You reminded me i had some pineapple juice and so have just had a glass!

Lian - hope you are ok with AF. It is always horrid but also marks the start of the next phase. You can enjoy Christmas and know the new year brings new opportunities x

I love how you have all told people who have supported you through treatment. I wish i had told my family now (not inlaws yet though!). Michelle - your mum is a classic, but how wonderful she is so happy for you! 

Michelle - i haven't tested again...but i am going to. I went to buy one today, but it was obviously not meant to happen, as i bumped into a friend in Boots so could risk that, and then the supermarket has either stopped selling them or was out of stock. I am going to buy one tomorrow to double check (and may even have to do it in the shopping centre toilets if i am impatient!!!) 

For those not sure the NCT is the National Childbirth Trust charity that is useful for advice for parents to be, and new parents. You can join your local group to meet people due at the same time for the antenatal classes which are meant to be good. Everyone i know has joined, done the classes and made great friends. 

Sunbeam - sorry your GP wasn't more helpful and excited for you. We are excited for you!!! 

I had my work Christmas dinner last night (not very exciting!) and i had to say i don't drink alcohol at all, and keep politely decling the owners offer to share his liver pate!!! 

Hope everyone is well, staying positive and warm x


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all,
Here is an updated scan list with suki on it now - yay!

Happyheart          9/12
Windward            9/12
Musicmaker          13/12
Michelle                14/12
Sunbeam              15/12
Ali                        16/12
Suki                      16/12
Norfolk chic - welcome and let us know your scan date please so I can add you to the list!

I had my g.p. appointment today guys. The doctor was quite sweet actually when I told her it was my first positive on my 4th ivf attempt, although she did point out that it is a high risk pregnancy due to the ivf and steroid treatment - great, just what you want to hear! She has referred me to some natal unit (can't remember exactly) who will apparently contact me in the next week or two to set up a first midwife appointment, which will mainly be form filling. Exciting, but scary   i get that far.

Still no symptoms at all. Is there any of you left in the same boat? Lots of you sound like you are having m/s and boob issues, but I still have nothing. It is kind of freaking me out a little. My dh says that I am alot more short tempered and thinks that my symptom is going to be raging moods instead! Poor thing - I think he's terrified at the prospect   

Hope the snow hasn't been too much of a hardship for you all today,
Take care of yourselves and your beanies,
Windward x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all,

So glad you're all doing so well. I still like to read all your posts.

Windward - Just wanted to say please try not to worry about your lack of symptoms - with my DD I had no M/S throughout and my boobs stopped feeling weird as soon as I stopped the cyclogest (I didn't use them after the OTD) - lucky some would say!   

I'll stop butting in now - but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you that your pregnancy and scans go smoothly.

 

Christine
xxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Norfolk Chick - Welcome to the thread, congrats on the recent   Glad we can all share our journey.

Windward - Thanks for the updated list. Glad the gp app went well, mine is thursday, I've never looked so forward to seeing him before!    Hope dh is ok and coping with your 'moods' hehe. Enjoy not having any symptoms, I recently read a post saying they had none throughout really!!!   

Michelle - I can't wait to tell people (just like your mom   ) it's hard not shouting it out!! I wouldn't mind twins I don't think?? What about you? 1 will be very special, 2 would be amazing!   

Sunbeam - You lucky devil not taking the cyclogest!! I have still got 2 and 1/2 boxes!     

Suki - Scan date is ages away isn't it!! I'm sure it will be worth the wait.   

Lian - Hi, hope you're ok. Great that you are looking ahead and thinking of your next tx.    

Chris - Dont think that you can't post with us, we would all love for you to stay   You have lots of experience that we can ask you about and you can share with us.     

Hi to Happyheart, musicmaker, nat, bat and everyone else.    

Afm - Had a lovely day in the snow with 12 toddlers! They loved it!   

Also found out today that a girl at work is 'trying' for a baby, and that she spent last week crying because nothing has happened yet!    She has only been trying for 2 months!!       I thought try going through that for 3 years and you might have something to cry about!        I was fuming, but then realised I just felt sorry for myself for having 3 years of    Rant over sorry!!

All ok here, no ms today and felt great, (.Y.)'s are very tender and heavy feeling now though.   
Take care driving and being out in the snow and ice   
Ali x


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

I had a second blood test done today and the results weren't good.  My HCG levels are down to 9 so it was a chemical pregnancy.  At the moment we are devasted.


Good luck to all of you in your journeys.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Christine please dont feel like that....you are one of the girls!!!! and we all value your friendship on here and your advice....Please dont stop posting....  we will be here for you on your next cycle!!!!

Ali so glad to here no m/s today, know what you mean about(.y.)....my are so full and sore, I think I had this for most of my pregnancy with DS.

Sorry no personals hows everyone....chat soon,

S xx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh no, Musicmaker   

This is just so cruel.

   to both you and DH. Look after each other.

Christine
xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Music maker I just seen your post when I finished the other one....I am truly gutted for you and DH honey....that is so cruel....big hugs for you and DH      If you need a FF im here!!!!

Sunbeam xx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry musicmaker, I'm gutted for u hun. Sending u lots of strength and love xxxx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Musicmaker - i am heartbroken for you both . Look after yourselves x

Christine - don't run away! This is such a lovely thread and we should stick together on this journey as none of us know what is around the corner.

Windward - Happy your GP appt was good and hope you get some great support going forward. I am with you not having many symptoms or strong ones, but it is early days!

Enjoy your evenings xxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

music maker ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) so sorry xxx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say to musicmaker that I am so sorry for you. I can't imagine how devastating that must be. I hope that you and your dp will be okay. Sending you lots of     

Christine - thanks so much for your post r.e. no symptoms - it really makes me feel much better to hear that! Please join us whenever you can, we all went through this journey together and should stick together now whatever happens  . 

I hope everyone else is okay and not snowed in! Keep warm and cosy if you can!
Windward x


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Music maker, I am so so srorry hun. Thinking of you.  

Can I just ask a few questions, paranoia (how ever you spell it!) setting in now;
Does anyone have the odd starnge feeling in their hip area (not AF pain feeling!)
Does anyone lose shed loads of crinone gel every sorta 4 days or so?
Does anyone have the strangest sensation in their pubic hair area down below

wINDWARD - Hi there. I will find out my scan date on Monday, my clinic protocol is to do another test (on Sunday) and then they give scan date on oMbday.

Love to all.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning girls,

Norfolk chick that all sound grand to me....I have a strange feeling down in pubic area (this is just your body changing), On thurs past on and off I had a stabbing pain in my right hip area which came and went, haven't had it since then.  But from my experience with DS this is normal to me.  This cycle I didn't take crinone but just thinking, what goes in must come out when your body has absorbed what it wants.  Hope this helps!

Windward Im stuck in the house cos too afraid to drive....my car is really dangerous in icy/snowy weather...getting bored now!!

S x


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Musicmaker - im so sorry for you & dh, please dont give up hope, on my last failed the only thing that kept me going was the thought that this was not the end and focusing on the next cycle, i know its hard now, love & hugs xxxxxx

Windward - no symptoms here either, think we should probabally count ourselves lucky!

Has everyone had a hcg test? i havent or even been offered one, should i ask for one?

Thanks for adding me to the list michelle x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Suki,

Im the same as you....my clinic doesn't offer a hCG test, you just POAS....think it is a bit unfair due to the clinic costs and charges.  Although did another test today and it came up positive within a very short tme whereas it would have taken a while last week.....role on to the 15th just cant wait!!!!

S x


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope everyone is keeping warm and well?! 

Suki and sunbeam - i haven't had a blood test either...but i also did a second test today and it was positive instantly so that helps relieve some of the worries for the moment. I have one more just in case i need to check anytime in the future! I wanted to double check before i go to the hospital tomorrow to get more cyclogest and steroids (both to be taken until week 12 i think). 

I am glad your test was good today too sunbeam! 

enjoy your evenings, i am going to watch Whip It with Drew Barrymore and hope it makes me laugh lots


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Musicmaker - So sorry hun     Take lots of care of you and dh     

Norfolk chick - I have a stabbing pain in my pelvic area, right on the side of my lower tum?? And a pain in my lower back on the opposite side?? These pains are all very strange?       I'll ask the gp tomorrow    I'm not on crinone sorry?

Nothing else to report here, i'm off to the gp tomorrow so i'll let you know how i get on, or I might be back later, it's hard work keeping up with you lot of chatterboxes!        

  To you all 
Ali x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Me again  
Girls I am staying here with you lovely ladies, but I'm going to post here too:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251612.0

Anyone else want to join me? It's Dec/jan BFP thread!  
Ali x


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 16, 2009)

Now is the time for me to leave all you lovely ladies.  Thank you for all your support during the 2WW (I wouldn't of been able to have got through it without you all) and also for your messages during this worst time.  Good luck in the future and I hope that all goes well for the next 8 months.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Music maker my heart is just breaking for you honey....take care of you and DH


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Musicmaker - good luck with your next treatment, preying for a BFP next time xx

Sumbeam - whats POAS?

I went to the gp yesterday - she couldn't have been LESS interested, i wanted to see if she would perscribe the cyclogest (i was being mean!!) she reluctantly perscribed 1 box and said i have to go back to the clinic to get the rest, i asked where i should go from here she said to wait for the scan at the clinic (as if she didn't want to waste any time doing any checks until its confirmed in writing and its not all in my mad head!) if i could afford to have the ante natal & delivery in a private hosp i would - but i bloody cant so hey ho i feel better for that moan


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Suki POAS pee on a stick lol....I learned that on one of my cycles.

You got the same response at the GP's as me....it was as if it wasn't real til she get a letter either.  However it was an appointyment I got when I rang that morn, so I got no choice as to which one I seen.  She wouldn't have been my choice and I now have an appt for the day of my scan to see the GP I find excellent and would normally see (which I must add is very rare) I bet had I been one of those people who is in the DR's every week I might have been received better....rant over!

Just cant wait until the 15th!!!!

Hows everyone?


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey ladies, mad 24 hrs for me. Had horrendous af pains yesterday afternoon. I was about 100 mile from home due to work mtg. I drove back to dp's work and he drove me home. It was strange the pains were very much like af coming but she didn't show. I had a little bit of blood on the tissue when I went to the loo (tmi ahead) and my normal creamy discharge was light pink. We ended up calling put of hours gp, they said a doc would call back within the hour.  It was my own gp who called me back who was lovely. She said it could be early signs of miscarriage or it could be just bleeding in pregnancy which is normal. To be sure she wants to get me in to the early pregnancy unit today for a scan to see if there is a heartbeat. The cramps were only for about 2hrs in total, with pains in my pelvic area, hips and top of right leg. 

I just don't know what to think, it's the first morning I've woke up without nausea but I haven't bled anymore since that little bit last night. 

Any advice or shared experience would be much appreciated 
xxxx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Michelle,
I can't give you any helpful advice, but I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and   everything is okay. From what I've read, lots of people have bleeding in pregnancy and go on to have normal healthy pregnancies and babies, so sending you lots of      that all will be well.
Good luck at your scan today,
Windward


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Good luck today Michelle - I'll be thinking of you.   

Just to echo what Windward has said - bleeding in early pregnancy is really common. In my NCT group, i think I was about the only one who didn't suffer it - and they all went on to have healthy babies. (3 out of 8 were IVF babies!)
I can't make the worrying any less stressful for you though - so lots of      and    for you today.

Take care.

Christine
xx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Michelle - Thinking of you today and i hope the scan goes well    and you feel better. You sound like you have a good GP who will look after you. Have a very relaxing few days  

Suki and sunbeam - sorry your GP's have been rubbish! I still haven't bothered to go as i fear the same...i think i will wait until after scan.
Ali - how was your GP visit? I will check out the BFP thread too.

Musicmaker - have a wonderful Christmas and good luck for your next cycle   

Have wonderful weekends with lots of relaxation and treats x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Michelle,

Thinking of you so much today honey!!!!  Your Gp sounds lovely....I have no first hand experience but I sure do still have AF cramps coming and going.  Also on FF you read so many stories of bleeding which go on to full term pregnancies with beautiful babies so PMA!!!!

Sunbeam x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks ladies. Gp got me early scan for 8th dec, EPU don't scan until ur 6 wks. Really pleased. Had no more cramps and nausea come back a bit. Hospital were ok, they advised to rest etc and that it could be normal. Thanks ladies, hoping it is nothing xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Michelle so glad to hear that just put your feet up and relax!!!!  Will be thinking of you!!!!


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Musicmaker - Sending lots of hugs your way. Don't stay away from us, I'm sure another cycle is not far away. X
Michelle - Gosh what a tough couple of days you've had. Good news you have an early scan. Take things easy and rest up. X
Hi 2 every1, on phone so speak later.
Ali x


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Michelle - Oh hun, I was just about to write and I got a message to say some posts had been put on here. So read them and just seen the update.
God, what a scary 24hrs for you, are you ok now? I am so so so so so so so so so so SOOOOOOOOO pleased that you havent had anymore bleeding. Have you done a home test again? Keep them up if in doubt!! 
I have read in frozen embie transfer (sept) a few ladies on there bleed quite alot and are still preg. A friend of mine (scotland) whom I met on another support site 3 years ago, had IVF last year and fell preg first time and had major bleeding through 4 months of beginning of pregnancy.
I really hope hun that eveything is ok.

Just rest up and take care, dont do a thing.

Only a few days and then you will have your scan!!!!

Take care & thinking of you x x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi everyone
Michelle - Hope things are a bit better and the bleeding is over.   

Gp app went ok, didn't do any tests, he said my test was good enough    We filled out a couple of forms and I should hear from the mdwife in january. We chatted about some of my fears with mc etc and he said to enjoy being pregnant and to relax........Easy for him to say........He is a father of 6!!!       He did have lots if time for us though and has been supportive through all our tx. Shame Suki ans sunbeam's gp's are not the same as mine.   

How's everyone feeling?   
Ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Ali you are so lucky to have such a lovely Gp....thankfully mine is back next week from annual leave and I wont have to go that the other one again!!!!

Michelle hope all is going well and no more bleeding   

Hows everyones weekend going? Hope the snow isnt upsetting it!!!!


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Girls just a quick message.....This is a great visual website that lets you see what the embie looks like at each stage/week of pregnancy. It does do something strange with my dates and says I'm only 4 weeks, but everywhere else I have checked says I'm futher along?? Have a look, it's amazing to see. 
(Hope the link works)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/gallery/week_01.shtml


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I haven't posted for a while as I had family stay with me for a long weekend and it was a very busy time. They wanted to do the London thing (I live in surrey) and I am very tired after a fun but crazy time. Glad to have quiet back, at least until sat when we have more family staying!!!
Our scans are all coming up soon and I thought it would be nice to remind ourselves when they are. Happyheart and mine are first. How are you feeling about it Happyheart? I must admit I am pretty terrified. I will only be 6 weeks +1 day and am praying for a heartbeat(s) I still have no symptoms really, so if the scan goes well I think I will feel much better.

Michelle - how are you? has everything settled down? I hope so.

Everyone else - hope you are all okay and staying as relaxed as possible.

Bye for now,
Windward x


Happyheart          9/12
Windward            9/12
Michelle                14/12
Sunbeam              15/12
Ali                        16/12
Suki                      16/12
Norfolk chic          ?


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi windward, good to hear u r well although u should be relaxing and not touring London! Lol

My early scan is actually tomorrow, quite excited and nervous now. The spotting stopped over the weekend so hopefully everything ok. My boobies have gone bigger and nipples really sore/sensitive which I've read as good signs. Not been sick yet but the feeling is always there first think in a morning and around 6pm too. Have gone have fried foods but not lost my appetite at all!! Im always munching on something!! 

Will try and do personals tonight, I'm normally asleep on the sofa by 7.30!!! Haha xxx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi All
I have been thinking of you all with the scans coming up. It's a strange time waiting and hoping isn't it?! I am really looking forward to seeing something (fingers crossed) but nervous at the same time. 

Michelle, i have been thinking of you especially and am pleased you are feeling better. Good luck tomorrow, i am sure you will be fine. Keep taking it easy. I know what you mean about sleeping - i have to have a nap each afternoon! As for eating, a friend told me years ago to eat 5 or 6 small meals a day to help keep nausea at bay, which is what i am doing (well 3 meals + snacks) - it is working so far. 

Windward - i feel just like you, and am sure we all do! Good Luck and look forward to hearing if you have one or two on board...

Keep well, x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls sorry haven't been on for a few days!!

Michelle just wanted to wish you all the very best for you and your wee baby today....cant wait to hear from you!!

Windward and Happyheart same to you both for tomorro!!

Ali, Suki and Norfolkchick doesn't our scans seem forever away!!!!

Sunbeam


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Just a quick one, saw a little heartbeat today, all ok thank god. Had more cramping an bleeding at 4am this morning so was a little scared tbh. We're both really pleased. Have been told the bleeding and cramps could be a side affect from the cyclogest, but my clinic didn't mention that. The maternity unit we went to at north staffs was fab, so happy with the staff and organisation so far. They've even booked in my 12wk scan for next mth.  So, will just be another scan next wk with Liverpool (vaginal not ultrasound like today) and the hopefully will be referred back to Stoke. 

Good luck to all who have scans this week, let us know how u get on xxxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Michelle thats brilliant news!!!! Im so delighted our first heartbeat is seen!!!!  Glad you had a lovely experience at the mat unit....I have no experience but I have read so many stories of bleeding not just at early stages but all through pregnancies which are completely normal....so dont worry honey!!!!

Good luck to everyone else!!!!


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Michelle - I am so pleased for you that is great news! How exciting to see a heartbeat! Keep taking it easy and looking after yourself. x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Michelle - Fab news on seeing the heartbeat, bet that was a bit of relief. Did you cry? I'm so emotional at moment, i can cry at the adverts on tv!    Just realised, I'm live not far from you, I'm in Telford.   

Happyheart and windward - Lots of luck for your scans tomorrow, wish I was going tomorrow!    I'll be thinking of you both.       

Sunbeam - A week to go!!      Time is going sooooo slowly isn't it!    Hope you're ok. 

Hi to norfolk chick and suki, hope you're both well.

Afm - Like michelle i am so tired, last night I was in bed at 9.30pm!   I have felt sick a couple of times the last few days, but other than that i'm doing well and thankful each day that i am still pregnant.  
Take care everyone
Ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Evening all

Ali the wait sure is terrible!!!!  Im like a child waiting on santa!!

Today I booked a scan at our local private clinic for the 23rd of Dec so 8 days after the first scan if all is well!!  Once I have my scan next week at the clinic im with next week that is me finished with them.  I am also so thankful everyday to be pregnant I just hope my scan goes well!!  The other day my breasts were not as sore and I started to panic....never fear my nipples are back to being so sensitive and sore but I have strong crampy, stabbing feelings down below today...I just hope this is my wee embryos growing!!

Hope everyone is well!!

Sx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Michelle - so pleased for you and your lovely heartbeat today! I imagine it must have been very moving.

Happyheart - good luck for tomorrow's scan - hope you get a lovely strong heartbeat/s!

Thanks so much to everyone else for your messages regarding my scan tomorrow. I am getting quite nervous about it now and not sure that I will sleep tonight. I will let you know tomorrow evening as the scan isn't until mid afternoon. 

Bye for now,

Windward x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sunbeam - We're the same here, once I have my scan next week with the fertility unit, they discharge me!!      Good idea about the extra scan though, I'll look into that too.

Do you (or anyone else) know if the first scan is abdominal or vaginal? Just checking as I'm not sure??
Ali x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Winward - Hope you get some sleep hun    Very exciting day, but nerve wracking too.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Ali I am not totally sure but I have a feeling it will be vaginal....the next one im going to ask that its abdominal....Re extra scan I just rang our local clinic and it was no bother getting an appointment!!

Cant wait to hear from you Windward and Happyheart!!

Sx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

HI guys...keeping up to date with you all..been a busy bee...love to everyone xxx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello Lovely Ladies,
Well i am relieved and happy to have had good news at the scan. We have two on board!!!! Both are good size, good location and saw both heartbeats (one a little stronger than the other). It is truly amazing! Fingers crossed for every day going forward.  

Windward - I hope your scan goes well thisafternoon and look forward to hearing your news x

For those of you waiting for scans, take it easy and look after yourselves - not too long now! 

Sunbeam - i also felt like you this week with reduced tenderness and bloating but had sharp pains that worried me, especially as i had just run for the bus (crazy). I just took it extra easy, so try to relax and not worry too much. x

My scan was vaginal with empty bladder so i would assume they will be at this stage. But i didn't know until i arrived and asked at reception whether i could empty or had to hold on!

Hopefully i will get a GP appointment, but they can't book it until tomorrow morning....to get the ball rolling. I have also booked a 10 week scan at the Fertility Clinic (they suggested it and i wasn't going to say no), especially as i will be finishing cyclogest in week 9 and starting to wean off Prednisolone in week 10.

I am soo excited to tell my family now. As they all live on the other side of the world, i have scheduled phone calls with them tonight and tomorrow morning. Then we are going to tell the in-laws this weekend - i think they will squeeze me soo tight i might pop! A long way to go i realise but we will take each day and be thankful (as Ali said) for everyday we are pregnant. 

Keep well everyone xxx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Woo hoo happyheart, twins! Omg! Glad to hear all good.

Ali - u r not far from me at all, used to go to wlvs Uni in Telford. I didnt cry when I saw the heartbeat, it was more of a "are u sure" kinda moments. I'd had tears in the morning because of bleeding getting worse etc so I just didn believe her!!! I'm still not "relieved" as I should be either. Think I'm just exhausted. I've got a long weekend off work so going to take it easy. 

Really suffering with symtoms at the min. Just constantly feel sick / icky / tired or irritable; I can't complain I know but im allowed a little moan to u ladies!! 

Have checked with clinic today and it is a vaginal scan I have next week, so that's good. 

Let the good times begin ladies (that and morning sickness)!!
Xxx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am on cloud 9  as we too are having twins and saw two lovely heartbeats today at my scan! We can hardly believe our luck, but seeing the tiny heartbeats has definitely made it more real for us. We just feel so blessed and am   our luck continues. 
We also booked a 10 week scan at out clinic. We were advised to have another vaginal ultrasound again, as apparently they can see alot more detail with vaginal rather than abdominal scans. 
I so hope that everyone with scans coming up have the same good news as me and happyheart  

Happyheart - congratulations! We really are cycle twins arent' we?!!!

Dh is taking me out for a slap up meal to celebrate tonight, so I will sign off for now. Hope you are all okay,

Windward x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Happyheart and windward - Really lovely news about the twinnies you are both expecting, could be me also as we had 2 beans put back also      
Happyheart - Hope the phone calls were as lovely as the sounded.
Winward - Hope the meal was nice. 
Michelle - I am using that campus for the library at the moment but having lectures at the local college instead - It's a small world hey. I think I will check with my clinic what type of scan it is too. I thought i'd seen the back of dildo cam!!        
HI to suki, sunbeam and norfolk chick      Not long now, less than a week to go! 
Ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

wow.....OMG im so delighted for you both Happyheart and Windward what wonderful news.....twins how exciting!!!!  Congratulations girls to you and your DH's!!!!

Sx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations Windward!!! It is wonderful news for you both, especially with twins! How special   I hope you enjoyed your dinner? I look forward to going through it all with you. The 10 week scan is the next milestone....

Michelle and Ali, how funny you midlands girls...my DH is from Wolves and we are going there this weekend (for the footy!) and to tell his parents. 

Michelle enjoy your long weekend and relax. Enjoy all your symptoms but moan as much as you like to us! 

Relax and enjoy the weekend all, especially with the x-factor finals. Lots of   for scans next week. x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Happyheart that is so wonderful going to tell DH's parents, have a great time!....although we have told ours we have made it clear that we have to wait for scan....I cant wait until Wed until I know everything is alright for sure

Hope all the ladies enjoy the xfactor weekend!!

Rebecca or matt to win!!

Sx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

I cant believe I am at my works christmas party tomorrow night and i'm going to miss x factor final. I have moaned it's been boring this year, i still watch every week though!   

Sunbeam - We have only told my mom, and my boss still, I know what you mean about making sure things are ok, but i'm bursting to tell everyone. We are telling family on christmas day      

Happyheart - Enjoy telling dh's family, what a lovely feeling! I cant wait. Have a fab time in Wolves tomorrow too.   

Michelle - How's things?    

Suki - How you doing hun?    

Windward - Has it sunk in yet?? 2 babies!!          

Afm - Glad it's the weekend finally, chilling out tonight as dh is out on s football christmas party.
Had a few sharp pains tonight but thought it was because I had overdone it at work this afternoon, toddlers dont tend to stand still too much         So bring on the chocolate!!     
Take care everyone
ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning girls,

Hope you all had a great weekend!!

I was so happy to see Matt win last night!!  Oh and just loved Take That!!

My sleep has been very disrupted this last few nights....think its just worrying about the scan....panicking about symptoms too....I definitely have fuller, sore (.y.) and tests still positive but my tummy now doesn't feel much different.....I havent had to take cyclogest from OTD....what do you think girls, anyone feel the same?  I have crampy, shoting pains now and again.

Suki hope you are well....hows u?

Ali what a christmas present that will be for your family...I have now toldsome of the family but if all is well at the scan I dont think I will be able to keep the secret any longer!!  What time is your scan on Thurs?

Michelle hope you are well honey....hows things....good luck for tomorrow!!

Happyheart I bet your Dh's family are thrilled....hope you had a good weekend!!

Windward hows you and the twins, its fantastic news bet you are still on cloud nine!!

Chat soon

Sx


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

HI ladies,

Just a quickie as at work, 
Sorry I have been quiet I have had all last week off work. I had a spot of bleeding on 4th Dec and had SO MUCH pain. Turns out the pian was IBS symptoms - due to pregnancy. Went to doctors and got given some meds to help.
Had another spotting on Wed, but clinic said its normal.
Feeling so so so sick all day long, cant be near, see or smell food or I will reach and reach and reach and my boobs - OMG!! Sore and painful!! But I am NOT complaning!!!
I have my scan on wednesday - cant wait!!
I came in work this morning and everyone had told me that I am already showing!! I wonder if its more the drugs but  Not only that - I can no longer see my pubic line and my knickers dont fit. My boobs are also bigger!!! lol!!

Michelle - How was your scan Bet it was amazing!!

How is everyone else? Will do personals tomorrow!!

x x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Norfolk chock so good to hear from you.....sorry to hear you had a rough time....glad to hear you are feeling better now!!  Lovely to hear you are already showing!!

My scan is at 07.30am on Wed.....goodluck for your scan!!

Sx


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Just had a quick read up this afternoon,

Windward and happy heart - CONGRATS ON TWINS!!! How amazing!!! 

Michelle - So pleased to hear that your scan went well too. Did any of you get pictures of your little beans  

Sunbeam - Good luck for your scan hun, mine is at 2pm so will be leaving for clinic at about 12noon. I am really quite excited & hope you are too!!

I had to contact my local hopsital to inform my diabetic team there and my nurse (who has been a god send for the past 8 years to me helping me with everything etc) said 'right we need to book you in for diabetic antenatal clinic' I replied with my stupid answer 'but thats for pregnant people'!! What a ****! Its so strange to tell people I'm pregnant!! Doesnt seem real (until I'm reaching!) But yesterday / today it has started to sink in and I think after the scan it properly will. 
Its so strange that for instance I am 5 weeks (on wed), but then you get 2 weeks added on to come in with the national dates (ie from what would of been natural your last period!), so that would then make me 7 weeks!! Wooooooooooooooo very exciting!! At least I dont have to wait til 40 weeks, as due to diabetes I only go to 38 weeks (unless its twins then its 36!!). 

I am so so pleased I have all you guys to share this amazing journey with and I hope that everyone is enjoying it and taking everything easy and letting our little beanies grow!!

To everyone, love to all x x


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope everyone had great weekends? 

Ali80 - how did the Christmas party go

Sunbeam - try not to worry to much before your scan  ! Your symptoms all sound perfectly normal. 

Norfolk Chick - sorry you have been so unwell  . Take it easy and try to enjoy those symptoms as good reminders!!!

Michelle - Will be thinking of you tomorrow for your scan and can't wait to hear from you x

BTW - the in-laws are very happy and cried many tears and squeezed me tight and we didn't even tell them it is twins yet!!! They already listed all the cots, buggies etc they have stored in the loft  . I am already scared they are going to want to move in with us - I am going to have to put some strict rules in place  

keep well all and lots of   for scans this week xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Happyheart that is brilliant and so lovely!!  Mind you think you will have to come up with rules..lol!!

Well girls think I spoke too soon with my morning post re: lack of symptoms....since about 2pm I have the most awful feeling of nausea to the extent I am now in bed....bring it on I definitely wont complain!!

Just two more sleeps until my scan!!

Nite Nite

Sx


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy heart - So pleased to hear that your inlaws are enjoying the news, think rules in place is a truely must do!!!  

Sunbeam - Glad you are getting some symptoms now, its horrible to have the nausea, I truely am suffering with it, but at the same time, its great to have and as happy heart says, its a good reminder that we are actually pregnant!!  
This time tomorrow you would have had your scan!! So exciting!!

My scan is in 27 1/2 hours, but whos counting!!! Cant wait for tomorrow to see our little bean(s)??

x x x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol Norfolk chick u are way too positive about ur symptoms!! I feel like death daily, I wake up and feel sick and I go to bed and I feel sick! I was actually sick yesterday over the smell of the cupboard I keep the bread in, erm random!! I was determined to enjoy this pregnancy from day 1 but to be honest ladies I'm really struggling to stay positive. Hoping it passes soon but have read/been told by various people it may last until 14 weeks. I just feel like I'm suffering a hangover everyday! I'd love to know these women who get the pregnant glow too- I look like death warmed up in a microwave!!! 

I've wanted this for a long time so feel guilty for moaning, sorry to u all if I sound like a moaning negative so and so; think i'm having a bad day/week.

Scan this afternoon at the clinic, will let u n know how I get on but will come back more positive I promise!
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL michelle!! I do know what you mean, I am in no way 'glowing'. My hair looks an absolute bugger constinstly. Due to my sickness is mornings, I cant have showers in mornings anymore so I wash it before bed, sleep on it and brush it in the mornings!! Pig sty springs to mind!
I came into work this morning and my uncle says to me 'my god you look pale and ill' its just the norm now!! 
I do truely feel like   and I know I look it too   
Yeah i too was told it could last up to 14 weeks, and someone told me yesterday they had it for 9months, holy  

I can not bear the look or smell of food. I cant even talk about it outlaoud, everything has to be spelt. We have chicken left over in our frdidge from a roast my mum cooked on Sunday (which I was reaching all the way through!) and everytime I open my fridge I heave!!
On sat me and my mum went into town, as we were walking into peacocks, I walked past a food van and my god, that was it. I was in the shop corner heaving in a tissue while my mum is trying to hide me!!!   

I can no longer cook meals, my hubby has to do it all. I too feel sick from the minute I wake up right through til lunch time, then it passes, then comes back late afternoon and tea time, and then again before bed. Oh and I also reach during the night!! Looks like michelle, that we have very similarities again!!! We really are cycle buddies!! The bread bin you said about made me chuckle!!

I m not even go into how tired I am and how truely sore my boobs are! 

But as I say, its good to have symptoms!!

How is everyone else coping with symptoms 

GOOD LUCK MICHELLE!!!


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm sooooo pleased it's not just me!! Lol
I didn't even mention my boobies (going up one size so & I can't wear bras!) and tiredness too! Thank god DP is looking after me, he just tells me to relax which I have taken as a queue to do absolutely nothing (no cooking, cleaning, buying or wrapping presents)!! Hehe. Good luck with ur scan Norfolk chick xxxx


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Bless your hubby, he's a good boy!!  

No wrapping Thats the fun part!!  

x x x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

The celllotape makes me feel sick, so does the smell of wrapping paper!! Pmsl  
Xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

God I nearly wet myself laughing Michelle - Cellotape and wrapping paper.......... now that is random            ;


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Good Luck to Sunbeam and Norfolk Chick for scans tomorrow   !!!! xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sunbeam and Norfolk chick - Hoping all goes well tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you both.     

Hope everyone else is ok (apart form the horror ms stories, skanky hair, sore (.Y.)s, looking rough etc etc   )
Take care all
Ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh girls I really got a great giggle fitreading your posts today!!  You girls are so funny!!

Well my ms seems to happen not in the morning but from lunch time on....thought I was going to die cooking dinner tonight never mind trying to eat it!!  I normally love my food but not now!!!!

Michelle my (.y.) have also got much bigger, think I will have to invest in new bras....great excuse!!

Girls I too have wanted this for so long that I shouldn't complain but just dont think I could cope for a full nine months!!  Please let bit pass!!

Michelle hope all went well today!!

Goodluck Norfolk chick for tomorrow....I will be on asap in the morning to let you all know!!

Sx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Michelle & norfolk chick....I'm in the same boat, from am to pm, never had this with ds and always eye rolled at women who complained of it...wish i could actually puke as I'm sure that would make me feel better but i cant! so bloody constipated as well :-(

I went for scan yest because of the bleeding...theres 2 in there!!!! all OK for now... but possibility of losing one :-( the bleeding is coming from behind one of the sacs & if it continues will prob loose :-(

Good luck ladies with scans today & tom xxxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Suki hope the bleeding stops honey and both your wee babes are fine!!  Congrats on the twins!!

Well good news scan this am and one healthy heart beat seen.....so delighted!!

Will be on later

Chat soon

Sx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

hi Suki, Everything is crossed for you  ! Sorry you are not feeling well and that you have been bleeding. It's good that you were able to have an early scan and it must have been lovely to see your two beans - Congratulations! I hope that all goes well for you and that they both hold on    xxx

Sunbeam - Congratulations! Soo exciting for you xxx

Good Luck Ali for tomorrow!

I look forward to hearing from the rest of you following your scans.
x


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations sumbeam xx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks happyheart, something tells me this is going to be a tense crimbo! hope your doing well x


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Sorry I have not been on for so long, but our laptop died a death on us last friday and we had family staying with us until tues - so we didn't manage to get sorted with a new laptop until last night. I have been itching to get on here and see how you are all doing!

Suki - Congrats on the twins - I'm sending you lots of   that they will both be okay

Sunbeam - congratulations on your lovely beanie and heartbeat!

Norfolk chick - hope all is well with your scan today

Everyone else - hi to you all and I hope you are all well!

AFM - I have enjoyed catching up on the posts and have to admit that I'm slightly jealous about all your symptoms (crazy I know! ) I still have no symptoms other than almost constant hunger pangs and feeling hot alot. My boobs look the same and haven't grown, I have no morning sickness and it does still freak me out. I just can't wait for my 10 week scan to reassure myself that they are still in there. My mum did say that she never got m/s until about 8 weeks, so maybe it will kick in then for me too.

Bye for now,
Windward x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Suki - Great news on the twins, hpoing the bleeding eases and they both continue to grow and develop nicley   

Sunbeam - Great news on the scan, a lovely strong heartbeat - how fantastic to see   

Windward - Not many symptoms here really, I keep thinking it's not real. I'm also very hungry......all the time!! I just cant stop eating!   

Hi to everyone else, back tomorrow with my scan news.          
Ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Ali all the best of luck for your scan tomorrow....will be thinking of you!!

Norfolk Chick hope all went well today!!

Im so happy and cant stop looking at my wee scan picture....roll on the summer!!

Sx


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Good morning ladies,

Thank you for all your messages for my scan yesterday!

Well, the scan went really well, and guess what?? ITS TWINS!!!! Could not believe it!! Two hearts beating fast and everything is perfect. They are both slightly bigger than they should be, but thats due to the diabetes!!
Very excited, but it still hasnt really sunk in yet!!!

Sorry this is short and sweet, will try and do personals later!!

x x x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Norfolk chick was keeping an eye waiting for you to post.....twins....thats fab news!!  

Ali hope all is well for today!!  

Sx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Norfolk Chick - Congratulations!!! And twins how lovely to see two strong heartbeats !!

Windward & Ali I am with you with no strong symptoms, and can also eat like a trouper. 

Keep well all xxx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Norfolk chick - congratulations on your twin news - it's amazing to see them isn't it?
Ali & happyheart - thanks for reassuring me that I'm not the only one with few symptoms! 
Ali - hope the scan went well today  
Have we all had our first scans now?
Windward x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Windward seriously dont panic re: no symptoms with my ds I had practically none....this time it is completely different and as they say evry pregnancy is different!!

The snow has started here....I hate it!!

Sx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Miserable post coming up.....
Thought I had posted on all the threads I use, but some how have missed out you lovely ladies   
Bad news at the scan yesterday, they couldn't find any heartbeat(s) just an empty sac     
We are so heartbroken and gutted that it's all over for us, especially given the time of year which is just making things worse.
We are booked in for a re-scan for 30th dec     , which means having a rubbish Christmas break, so I'm going to try and get in earlier for confirmation of what we already know     
Love to you all, and good luck for the rest of your journies   
Ali x


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Ali - I am so so sorry hun. I am completely devestated for you both. I cant imagine how you must be feeling and my thoughts are with you.
I know its gonna be a   christmas, but we are all here for you.
Big   and take care of yourselves  x x x


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Ali - Lots of    . I am so sorry and feel totally heartbroken for you both. Be generous to yourselves, take it easy and surround yourselves with people and things you love. Lots of love xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Ali I posted you on another thread....but just agin I want to say how utterly devasted I am for you and DH....Im here for any support I can give you.

Ali I think I understand that they will give you a re-scan on the 30th to see have things changed.  Not trying to get your hopes up but some people on the internet report not seeing a heart beat til 8 weeks...I know this is unusual but maybe it would be worth getting scanned somewhere next week on the 23rd...I do so hope things will change Ali.  Thinking of you so much     

Sx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks girls    Such great support here, I'm gutted I wont be sharing the rest of the journey with you all.     

Sunbeam - I am having some bloods done at my gp's, i managed to persaude them    And I'm going to phone the Early Pregnancy unit and see if I can blag an earlier scan. If not I may be doing as you suggest, thanks   

Take care all
Ali x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Ali I'm so sorry my lovely, what an awful thing to happen at this time of year. Sending u much needed love and light sweetie, you are in my thoughts and prayers xxxxxx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ali, thinking of you...if its confimed im so so sorry for you...its very hard not to give up hope..try not to you could have a micrale for christmas...if not look forward to the next try..dont look back get straight back too it...thats what helped me through the last time xxxxxxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls....isnt this weather crazy....hope everyone is able to get about!!

I am just so fed up with it....roll on the thaw!!

Hows everyone?

Sx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey girls its been so quiet on here....where have you been?

Its been a mental day for me....TMI during the night I went to the loo and when I wiped I had some brown discharge/ staining.  Well I frose...by this am it had totally stopped, rang our local clinic which I am going to go to rather than our local hospital.  Tomorrow I was due to have my booking appt with consultant but seen a lovely Dr there today instead....she scanned me and said heartbeat still strong baby right size and all looks fine.  She thinks it may have been the other blast coming away....so pleased and thankful!!  I am still having period cramps/ pains on and off but I have been having them since 2www...so hopefully my wee baby will be grand!!

Hows everyone??

Sx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi All, Is everyone frozen with the cold or too busy with Christmas!!!

Sunbeam - I am pleased you were able to have a scan and be reassured all is ok, that is great news. Each day is like a mini roller coaster. It sounds like your local clinic is great - lucky you!

Merry Christmas to All, enjoy the fun and food xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Happyheart....thankfully this am nothing further....so now beginning to relax!

Merry Christmas to everyone....hope you have all done!!

Sx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi everyone!

It has been quiet, think everyone is busy busy at Xmas., I'm ok, getting through a rough few weeks, im sick at least twice a day now, including in the car- classy!

Hope u all have a fab Xmas, let me know how u are all finding things xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Michelle you poor thing....it will all be worth it....I just feel nauseous from
lunch time on but have never been sick....hopefully for you honey it will only last a few weeks!!

Chat soon Sx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
So sorry I haven't been on here for ages, but I have been trying not to go on-line for a while as I was starting to drive myself nuts with searches. I still have no other symptoms and although i know i should see this as a blessing, it really does freak me out. One day I'm okay and positive and the next day I'm convinced its all over. Stupid to do this to myself but I can't seem to help it. I am counting down the days to my 10 week scan  
Anyway, I wanted to come on here and wish all you lovely ladies a wonderful christmas and a fantastic new year! Hope you get some lovely pressies!   
Take care,
Windward x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Have a fab Christmas ladies, love to you all     

Ali x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi to everyone hope you all had a great christmas!!  and I also just want top wish you all a very happy new year!!

Sx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey girls

Just wanted to pop on to say hi!!

Just about to get stuck into some housework!!  We are off on hols this week and I find now that we are about the house more often it seems to get untidier quicker!!

Has anyone any nice plans for the new year celebrations....we are most boring in this house!!  Dh, Ds and me normally just watch the news years eve programmes and snack on nice treats.  Then on new years day we are going to mums for dinner....which will be lovely because the whole family will be there.

Chat soon,

Sx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

hi lovely ladies,
I hope you all had a good Christmas and Happy New Year!

Not sure if anyone is still reading this thread? I have just posted on the Due thread but still think of you all. 

We had our 10 week scan today, and it was a relief and exciting to see it is still twins and both are moving alot! Anyone else had recent scans? Windward you mention you are having a 10 week scan?

Wishing you all a wonderful 2011 and hope that it is full of new pregnancies for those trying again and healthy ongoing pregnancies to those part way there! xxx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Happy new year to you all. I have been steering clear of the web for a while, but wanted to update you all on the latest. I still think of you all on this thread too!
We had our 10 week scan today, but unfortunately we have lost one of the twins. I had no sign that it had happened and it has been a bit of a shock. On a positive note, we did see our other one very clearly and everything is spot on. The detail of the face was amazing, the size is exact for the date and we heard the heartbeat which was lovely. This little beanie is very feisty and was punching, kicking and moving all over the place, which was beautiful to see.
Obviously we are gutted at the loss of one twin, but still feel blessed to have one going strong and so with mixed feelings we pray that our singleton makes it safely to the next stage!
Good luck to you all over the next few weeks. Here's hoping that we all make it to the next stage, where we can let out a little of that held breath!!!
Windward x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all

Ditto the others, haven't been on much either but have been thinking of u all.  I'm still suffering with sickness everyday and just really tired. Had to take a couple of days off this week because have how bad I felt. Had all bloods back and hb /iron levels are ok. Saw GP and he wasn't interested at all, just told me to eat fruit n veg (of course that's what u do...lol).

How's everyone else? Windward, sorry about ur twin sweetheart, such sad news. All my love.

Love and light xxx


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello!

And again.... ditto to others!!

Windward - I am so so sorry hun to hear about losing one of the twins        
Having twins myself, I hadn't thought about the case of losing one. It's something you don't think about. I have shed a tear for you    
But I am so so happy to hear that the other baby is doing just fine. Heres to happy growing little one!! Losing a twin is just sad news at such a wonderful time. If that makes sense??
I too am 10weeks (well I'm 10 weeks 2 days - every day counts    ) How did you get a 10wk scan, was it something your clinic does?
Hope you ok hun. (sorry if I'm baffling!!)

Michelle - I know where you are coming from with the sickness!! Its horrible! Hope you are doing well apart from that. Whats next for you?

AFM - Saw the midwife on Tuesday, now this is the first time I do actually feel pregnant! All bloods taken, but wont know about results until I go to hospital for 12 weeks can etc. 
My diabetes team at the hosp have also spoken to me and they are going to try and get me in earlier for a scan to make sure all ok and start all my 'extra appointments' with them.
Well, all of my clothes no longer fit. Although that is a lie, 1 do a have 2 fleeces that do infact still do up!! Got a right little belly coming. Midwife said with twins you growth is  2 weeks ahead of what you actually are, so my bump is showing a 12 - 13 week preggers person. I find sitting at work a little uncomfortable.
Just want my next scan now and get into trimester 2!!!
It is worrying though that you are no longer under the fertility clinic, Bourn have discharged me from there now, so its all on me now!! scary stuff!!

Love to everyone x x


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Windward, I am sorry you have lost one of your lovely embies  . It must have been a shock. At the same time I am very pleased for you that one is still going strong and you saw lots of movement (isn't it just amazing!). Apparently losing one is quite common (i was warned to expect it and still do), but was told to think of the extra space and nutrients etc you now have for your surviving active one!!! I   for good health for you and the little one.

Michelle, sorry you are still not feeling great. I hope that it eases soon so you can really enjoy each day of pregnancy  .

Norfolk Chick, great to hear you are under such good care. What a good excuse to go shopping with all your clothes not fitting!! Do people ask or guess that you are expecting? and that it is twins? Or have you told people? Your 12 week scan must be soon if you are already having bloods etc. (we had our 10 week scan at the fertility clinic as an additional optional).

Keep well and i look forward to hearing about those 12 week scans - Good Luck! I like how Windward put it 'let out a little of the held breath' - too true! And I can't wait to start telling people. 
xxx


----------



## suki21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all 

Winward - thinking of you hunni - must be hard,  mixed emotions. I was told on 7 week scan 1 twin may be at risk due to a bleed so Ive prepared a bit for that possibility...10 week scan tomorrow so we'll see

Norfolk chick -  i know what you mean! i haven't been able to eat proper dinners due to awful constipation and indigestion but my belly is still swelling up, not sure if this is the constipation though!?!?

Michelle - your not alone, i cant believe sickness can be this bad from morning till night, I'm not vomiting (TMI) that much but the nausea is really getting me down it never seems theres a rest from it! I don't want to moan because I'm so happy to be pregnant...but i don't know how much more i can take DP & DS prob want to murder me by now 

Happyheart - are you having much sickness? thought maybe because twins + Cyclogest TOO many hormones is what making it so bad!

Sorry...just read back and i really haven't had anything positive to say!! sorry..happy new year xxx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Suki21 - Good luck for your scan tomorrow! I hope you see some lovely images.

I haven't had much nausea (just a few days when i had a cold at about 7 weeks) so fingers crossed it doesn't now arrive and hit me! I read someone else suggest that maybe it was due to being on steroids and that maybe they suppress the nausea I am sorry you (and all the others) are feeling so bad, it really is the pits. I do have the awful constipation and indigestion and the bloated stomach. I can't wait for the supposed 'glowing' pregnant look that people talk about  !

Looking forward to your update after the scan xxx


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Good to see so many people are doing well.

An update from me; Went to my first antental appointment today. Due to diabetes I have to go every 2 - 3 weeks!! Everything was fine and all went well. Didnt get any results from my bloods that the midwife took over a week ago, but I should get them at my next midwife app (mid feb). But I did have a scan today (I am 11 weeks tomorrow) and good news, both babies are fine. I could see their head, hearts and arms and legs. Soooooooooooo amazing!! So pleased that both babies are doing well.
Next scan is in 2 weeks. This was for my 12 week scan but due to amount of patients it was a week delayed!! But having a scan today I feel over the moon. One of the twins just wouldnt stop bobbing up and down!!

Happy heart - Most people do know now, all family do and most of friends, but there is no hiding it!! People know I'm preg from my bump! Only a couple of more weeks to wait for your 12 week scan and then you can get excited and tell everyone!! The best bit!!

I hope everyone continues to do well, and heres to all our 12 weeks...........

Love to all x x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Remember me?  Just testing to see how many of you still have this on 'notify'!

I really hope all of you with BFP's are enjoying your pregnancies - you must be in the 2nd trimester by now?

I'm back on the 2ww, hence thinking of you all, as I really enjoyed our thread last November. Scarily, I've had 3 embryos put back this time (as I'm old!) It was an awful cycle with only 4 follicles, so I was really chuffed with the outcome.

Now as you know, I have lots (was 50, now about 35) of pregnancy tests in my drawer - but really going to try hard not to use them this time.

I know this is a bit out of the blue - but just wanted to say hello.   

Christine
xxx


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Christine! Hello!
Lovely to hear from you. Fingers and everything crossed for you with your 3 on board. I hope the 2ww goes quickly and you get wonderful news.     

Stay away from those tests!!!

   xxx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Christine!
Yes I still have the thread on notify, everyone was amazing to me on here back in oct/nov, I still appreciate it. And I haven't really been back on much since, not found as nice a people as u lot!!! Lol

Wishing u all the best with ur 2ww, can't believe u have had 3 put back! I pray at least one takes for u sweetie, u deserve it. 

I'm 19 weeks on Thursday, still can't believe it tbh, it's real (because my once flat tummy is no more and has been replaced with a wriggly moving baby) but it's still hard to accept it's actually worked. Just as worried now as when I first found out that something will go wrong; suppose that won't go away for another 20 years!!

anyhow, take care, rest up and ensure u take it really easy these next few weeks,
AND NO EARLY TESTING!!!! hehe xxxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey ladies
Great news chrisgib,   they stick for you this time    
Hey to the pregnant ladies, hope you are all thoroughly enjoying the dream coming true  
AFM - I am still waiting for af after an erpc on the 3rd Jan after bleeding heavily and mc (blighted ovum). We had a rough Christmas and new year and just waiting for things to get back to normal. I have 5 frosties remaining but have also just won one of the free ivf cycles at The Lister   So fingers crossed that could be a lucky omen for us this time!   
Sending lots of love to you all, you;re a very special and fab group of ladies


----------



## happyheart (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree - this thread is the most lovely group!!!

Ali80- I'm sorry about all your recent troubles.   Lots of good things to come for you  . 5 frosties is fantastic.
How did you win the Lister cycle Were you there before? I am a Lister girl and would never go anywhere else. Fingers crossed     x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Been thinking about you lovely ladies alot lately, seems as it's due date time  
Is anyone still reading? How is everyone getting on now that some of us are mummies! Anyone else still ttc  
I have just used up the last of my frosties on a last attempt for a bfp before going for a dreaded fresh cycle (ohss has scared me off forever  ) I am currently just 3dp3dt and going      yet again on the crazy 2ww  
Love to you all if you're reading  
Ali x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Ali,

Lovely to hear from you. I really hope that this cycle is lucky for you. When's test day?  I'll be keeping an eye on you so make sure you update your signature or something!

I'm just about to start another fresh cycle, drugs arrive in the morning. I'm feeling strangely optimistic about it, but equally trying to get my head around this possibly being our last attempt. Our last cycle was a rollercoaster to say the least - ectopic etc. So hoping this one will go smoothly.

Ali, are you doing anything to help with the 2ww? Are you at work? Hope you've got lots of lovely treats lined up. 

Would love to hear from the rest of you if you're still around. 

Christine
xxx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Ali, there is a new 2ww group for August which you can join here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267240.0


----------

